# Had egg collection this morning- anyone else?



## Milly747

Hello

My husband and I are on ICSI. I had my egg collection this morning. 7 eggs collected. Is there anyone else who has had EC today???

Is there anything I should be doing prior to egg transfer? Any supplements you advise?

Can I use a hot water bottle?

Milly
Xxx

test dates for us all:

Pinkie-Sunday 13th October

Jackdoll-Wednesday 16th October

mrsmonkey-Wednesday 16th October (unofficial)

Briss-Wednesday 16th October

Dolly- Wednesday 16th October

Milly- Thursday 17th October

Bec-  Friday 18th October

Hana-saturday 19th October

mrs monkey-Sunday 20th October (official date)


----------



## Becki09

Milly747 said:


> Hello
> 
> My husband and I are on ICSI. I had my egg collection this morning. 7 eggs collected. Is there anyone else who has had EC today???
> 
> Is there anything I should be doing prior to egg transfer? Any supplements you advise?
> 
> Can I use a hot water bottle?
> 
> Milly
> Xxx

Hi Milly

I had EC today too, at 10.30am. Me and My husband are also having ICSI. 
I had 16 eggs collected, which im shocked about as they could only see 12 good size ones on my scan on Monday.
I feel a bit bloated and a bit like a light period ache. Im using a hot water bottle and i took 2 paracetamol at 12pm. 
Now just the nervous wait till tomorrow to see if any fertilize

Fingers crossed and Good Luck to you both too :hugs:


----------



## Milly747

Becki09 said:


> Hi Milly
> 
> I had EC today too, at 10.30am. Me and My husband are also having ICSI.
> I had 16 eggs collected, which im shocked about as they could only see 12 good size ones on my scan on Monday.
> I feel a bit bloated and a bit like a light period ache. Im using a hot water bottle and i took 2 paracetamol at 12pm.
> Now just the nervous wait till tomorrow to see if any fertilize
> 
> Fingers crossed and Good Luck to you both too :hugs:

Wow 16 eggs!

I have light period type ache and also sit here with a hot water bottle. Yes, nervous wait until tomorrow to see if any have fertilised. How long are you having off work?

Great to be in touch with someone in the same boat. 

Fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## Becki09

I know, just got to hope that there's some quality to them, and at least a few fertilize. Me and My husband are both 26 so were only allowed one embryo transferred back but I would like some to freeze. 
Luckily I work part time from home, so I have the rest of the week off so luckily dont have to venture too far. 

Yeah it's nice to know there's other people at this stage, it's such a rollercoaster ride isn't it. 

Which part of the Uk are you from? x


----------



## Milly747

My husband and I are in our mid 30's and from Worcestershire. How about you. Where are you from?


----------



## Becki09

Were from Wigan, Greater Manchester and having treatment at Liverpool Women's hospital


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi ladies
I'm a couple of days in front I had egg collection on Monday so will be getting a call in the morning to see if we are having a 3 day transfer or a 5 day transfer! 
Good luck :0)
X


----------



## Milly747

Are you both having to take cyclogest? Not really forward to taking it but I suppose if we can cope with so many injections it should be ok. 

mrsmonkey- how many of your eggs fertilised?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Yes I started the pessaries this morning! Not the nicest things ever but better than injections. 
They got 10 eggs, 8 fertilized & 3 still looking good. So I think we must have a problem with egg quality. We went to a 5 day transfer last time with 1 embryo transferred. Embryologist said they will transfer 2 this time. 
I'm still feeling really bloated & I didn't have this last time :0( 
Em x


----------



## Milly747

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Yes I started the pessaries this morning! Not the nicest things ever but better than injections.
> They got 10 eggs, 8 fertilized & 3 still looking good. So I think we must have a problem with egg quality. We went to a 5 day transfer last time with 1 embryo transferred. Embryologist said they will transfer 2 this time.
> I'm still feeling really bloated & I didn't have this last time :0(
> Em x

Good to hear that 3 are still looking good. Fingers crossed that these keep going from strength to strength for you. 
I'm feeling really bloated too. Keep us updated on how you get on.


----------



## Becki09

Yeah been told to start the cyclogest tomorrow evening, not looking forward to that bit but like you say, we did the injections so it shouldnt be too bad.
My pain is getting slightly worse, just took some more paracetemol, Im drinking plenty and weeing plenty but im getting a pressure like feeling in my bum when I move, so strange.
Read it's normal, just hope it doesnt turn into OHSS x


----------



## Milly747

Are you taking any supplements between EC and ET? And are you eating anything special?


----------



## Milly747

Becki09 said:


> Yeah been told to start the cyclogest tomorrow evening, not looking forward to that bit but like you say, we did the injections so it shouldnt be too bad.
> My pain is getting slightly worse, just took some more paracetemol, Im drinking plenty and weeing plenty but im getting a pressure like feeling in my bum when I move, so strange.
> Read it's normal, just hope it doesnt turn into OHSS x

My pain seems to be getting worse. Feel really really bloated. Haven't experienced pressure like feeling in bum though.


----------



## Becki09

It's strange, Hope it goes soon it's not a nice feeling, I'm just taking folic acid, I have read up about drinking a small glass of pineapple juice (not from concentrate) from tomorrow for around a week as heard it's really good for implantation, Bought some and thought it's only pineapple juice so will give it a go. Yep Im really bloated too :( 
My hubby's made me cheese on toast, didnt feel like eating much else, and he's just topped up my hot water bottle.

Hope you both feel less bloated soon too x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I rang the unit today about the pain & pressure (the only thing I can compare it to is really bad trapped wind!) & she said not to worry unless you stop wee'ing as much or start being sick. She also said a lot of the pressure could be a bit of constipation caused by the sedation, and Movicol is safe to use. 
The things we have to go through! 
Em x


----------



## Becki09

Ahh that makes sense, that might be causing my pressure, It does feel slightly similar to when I've been constipated before. I'll see how it improves and maybe take something for it in the morning x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Me too, can't put up with it much longer! 

When are you both gonna get the progress report? Is it first thing? 
I hate all of the waiting!


----------



## Milly747

Becki09 said:


> It's strange, Hope it goes soon it's not a nice feeling, I'm just taking folic acid, I have read up about drinking a small glass of pineapple juice (not from concentrate) from tomorrow for around a week as heard it's really good for implantation, Bought some and thought it's only pineapple juice so will give it a go. Yep Im really bloated too :(
> My hubby's made me cheese on toast, didnt feel like eating much else, and he's just topped up my hot water bottle.
> 
> Hope you both feel less bloated soon too x

Thanks for the tip about pineapple juice. I will try and get some tomorrow.


----------



## Milly747

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Me too, can't put up with it much longer!
> 
> When are you both gonna get the progress report? Is it first thing?
> I hate all of the waiting!

They are phoning me in the morning with an update. If some have fertilised they will transfer them Friday, Saturday or Monday. The consultant seemed to think Friday or Saturday is most likely. O:)


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I had to choose last time as I had 3 good ones on day 3, which is the minimum you need to go to a day 5. Decided on a day 5. 
If I get the choice this time not sure what I will do as there is support for both as to which is best.
What will you both do if you get the choice?


----------



## Milly747

From what the consultant and nurses have said I think they decide and I don't really get a choice


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I think that's better that they decide as I was really stressing over what to do & they gave me 30 mins to decide. 
Bet you can't wait till the morning 
X


----------



## Becki09

I think I'l also get an update in the morning but not sure on times, hope they dont keep us waiting, it's hard enough waiting over night haha.

I think our clinic also decides what's best, I hope so anyway its a really tricky decision, and one id rather not have to make. 
They aint even mentioned when our transfer will be, they might be able to give us an insight tomorrow, but i suppose either way it should be done on or before Monday.

x


----------



## Milly747

mrsmonkey10 said:


> I think that's better that they decide as I was really stressing over what to do & they gave me 30 mins to decide.
> Bet you can't wait till the morning
> X

Yes, I would rather they make the decision for me. That's really hard giving you 30 mins to decide. They deal with so many cases so should know from experience what is best. I'm trying to put tomorrow to the back of my mind but if they have fertilised I think they will let me know when ET is. Poor you being in limbo not knowing when your ET will be.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I think it was because they're rules are if you have 3 or more good quality then they will tell you it's a day 5, so I was on the borderline last time. But your right, it wasn't a nice decision to make. 
I have my fingers & toes crossed for great news for us all in the morning girls :0) 
X


----------



## Becki09

Hi Ladies

Iv woke up this morning, gone to the Loo and there's blood again, Had it after egg collection but it disappeared by the time i'd got home, but just been now and there was blood when i wiped, not a lot, but it doesnt look like old blood so im confused. 
Just read that this can happen, but might ring the clinic when they open just to be sure 

Hope your both ok this morning x


----------



## Milly747

Becki09 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Iv woke up this morning, gone to the Loo and there's blood again, Had it after egg collection but it disappeared by the time i'd got home, but just been now and there was blood when i wiped, not a lot, but it doesnt look like old blood so im confused.
> Just read that this can happen, but might ring the clinic when they open just to be sure
> 
> Hope your both ok this morning x

Morning!

My clinic said that is quite normal to get spotting following EC but it is best for you to phone the clinic to check. I've had no bleeding but had far less eggs collected than you. 

I feel really nervous waiting for the phone call today. Hopefully some eggs have fertilised. 

Have had two cyclogest so far- last night and this morning. They are actually not too bad. 

Let us know how you get on. X


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Morning ladies
I would just call & check. I'm sure it's normal, I had a lot more blood this time than last time. But if you check with the nurses it will put your mind at rest. 

I'm still bloated & painful I'm gonna get a hot bath see if that helps. 

I can't wait for the call my embies might be going back in today eeek! 
I'm sure you both will have great news :0) 

Em x


----------



## Becki09

Thanks ladies, Yeah ill check and make sure it's ok.
Just been the loo again and theres literally a spot there so it's stopping. It just makes you worry when you see it, but iv been reading the posts on forums and it seems its normal. 

Iv not had any cyclogest so far, they told me to start taking it this evening, glad it's not so bad. 

Hope we get put out of our misery soon and the phone calls don't drag on, hope we both get good news,

Good luck Em on your phone call today, hope your transfer is Today :)


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi ladies they just rang we are having 2 perfect 8 cell embryos put back today :0) 
I'm happy we are doing it different than last time. 
Best of luck for your calls 
Em x


----------



## Becki09

Great News Em, You'l be PUPO within a few hours

Good Luck :)

Bec x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey ladies, I had egg collection on Monday. 7 eggs, 4 fertilised, ill know today if its today or day 5 (sat). Feeling really bloated from Monday, hopefully ill hear soon as this waiting game is awlful.. I'm from N.Ireland... 2 8 cell is brillant. Well done :) :)


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks Bec :0)
I wish they would hurry up with your calls!
x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

JACKDOLL said:


> Hey ladies, I had egg collection on Monday. 7 eggs, 4 fertilised, ill know today if its today or day 5 (sat). Feeling really bloated from Monday, hopefully ill hear soon as this waiting game is awlful.. I'm from N.Ireland... 2 8 cell is brillant. Well done :) :)

Thank you! I hope you get to hear soon. 
I feel excited lol. 
Em x


----------



## JACKDOLL

I've to phone about 1130. Is this part painful, as I had an awlful experience at egg collection. Are they putting the 2 embryos back in? I'm not sure what our clinic does!! How many eggs did you have fertilised??


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I had 8 fertilise, 3 made it to today & 2 look better than the other one. 
They are putting 2 back as last time we had 1 put back on day 5 & it didn't work. 
It all depends what your clinics rules are. 
It's not painful just uncomfortable, like having a very long smear test
Em x


----------



## Milly747

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Hi ladies they just rang we are having 2 perfect 8 cell embryos put back today :0)
> I'm happy we are doing it different than last time.
> Best of luck for your calls
> Em x

Fantastic news.......


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thank you milly :0)
X


----------



## Milly747

Just had the much waited for call.

6 of the 7 eggs were injected via ICSI . 5 have fertilised. They are going to call me tomorrow once they have decided whether to have a 3 day or 5 day transfer.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Woohoo milly that's a great number! Well done :0) 
x


----------



## Becki09

That's fantastic Milly, well done!! 

Im still waiting for my call, I really hope some have fertilized, it's horrible not knowing.
What time did you have your EC on wednesday Milly? x


----------



## Becki09

Just had the call
Out of my 16 eggs, 15 were mature for the ICSI procedure, and today they checked and 9 have fertilized. Sooo relieved. 
They have said they will check them again on saturday morning, and if there's one embryo that is growing loads more than the rest they will do a 3 day transfer on Saturday morning, but they are currently aiming for a 5 day transfer on Monday at 2.30pm

Grow Embies Grow :)


----------



## Milly747

Becki09 said:


> Just had the call
> Out of my 16 eggs, 15 were mature for the ICSI procedure, and today they checked and 9 have fertilized. Sooo relieved.
> They have said they will check them again on saturday morning, and if there's one embryo that is growing loads more than the rest they will do a 3 day transfer on Saturday morning, but they are currently aiming for a 5 day transfer on Monday at 2.30pm
> 
> Grow Embies Grow :)

Wow....9 eggs have fertilised fantastic! O:)

At least we have both jumped through another hurdle........ I agree- come on embies grow and be healthy.....

I had my EC at 7.45am yesterday morning so I am not sure if that means my ET will be early in the morning also?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Congratulations Bec that's loads! Fantastic newd i bet you get to a five day transfer with some to freeze :0) 
I had my collection at 10:30 & on my way to hospital now got to be there for 12:45
As far as I know transfers are all done in the afternoon so they can assess the embies in the morning


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey girls. So I had 7 eggs at egg collection, 4 fertilised. And today is day3 and all 4 are still perfect quality. I will be having a day5 transfer on Saturday. So proud of my wee babes staying strong... Good luck everyone.xxxx


----------



## Becki09

I was shocked, wasn't expecting 9, but just hope that they continue to grow healthily and a few make it to day5, Yep thats true milly another hurdle over. 

Eeek not long now Em, will be thinking about you :)

That's great Jackdoll, they are doing really well and not long to go till your transfer day

Good luck ladies x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Well they are on board! We have done all we can just gotta wait & see now 
Wow you all have great embies well done girls
Em x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Make sure you rest and get hubby to run after you mrs monkey... How was the procedure?? Well done becki & milly,, I still can't believe my 4 all survived to day3.. Yours will all be fine xxx

Keep growing embies...


----------



## mrsmonkey10

The procedure was fine its not the nicest thing to have done but I just closed my eyes & concentrated on deep breathing & it was ok. 
I have 2 embies in my belly lol
x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Oh how exciting. :) :) 

I think with a day5 transfer it's just the 1 embie they put back in my hospital... 

Are you's girls taking anything to help the implantation??


----------



## Becki09

Very exciting :) keeping my fingers and toes crossed for us all! 

My hospital also only puts one embie back in, Iv been told it's because we are under 35.

Em..was the procedure similar to a smear test?

Tonight im going to start drinking one small glass of Pineapple juice (not from concentrate) as I read in a few places this helps with implantation. 
Other than that i think im going to just try and eat healthy.

any other idea's?


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Bec it's exactly like a smear test just lasts a bit longer. 
They scan your tummy when they do it so you can watch on the screen & see a flash when the embie goes in, but this time I kept my eyes closed & concentrated on my breathing. 

I've not heard of anything else that helps implantation, gonna take it easy & try to eat healthy. Oh & I'm taking mum to be vitamins with folic acid in
x


----------



## Milly747

Em.......how EXCITING.....2 embies on board.....amazing....there are some threads that say brazil nuts can help with implantation??

Jackdoll- you are doing well too. Your Saturday transfer will be here before you know it. Will you freeze any spare embies?

Becki keep me updated on how you are getting on. I will know tomorrow morning whether we are going for a 3 day or 5 day transfer. Back to work for me tomorrow.


----------



## Becki09

Oh yeah I did read somewhere about brazil nuts

Will keep you all updated ,and hope you all do the same :) nice to speak with others at the same stage, how are you feeling? has your bloating reduced any?.
Im still really bloated, bleedings completely stopped thankfully, but feels like iv pulled loads of muscles in my stomach :(


----------



## Milly747

I still feel quite bloated and like you it feels like I have pulled all the muscles in my stomach. My kidney area also aches! but hopefully it will all be worth it in the long run.

Your first cyclogest tonight isn't it?!!


----------



## Becki09

Yeah i ache near my kidneys too, Just had a bath, not sure if it's okay, i read that you should only have showers, but im thinking surely that means only after ET.
The bloating is really uncomfortable so I thought id have a bath and it's helped a little

yep, the nurse said take them within 12 hours of each other, so if i take it at 8, then i can take tomorrow morning at 8am then again at 8pm. x


----------



## JACKDOLL

I had my egg col on Monday and my belly looks 3months pregnant (if only) it is so bloated it actually hurts...

Are you girls taking off after ET? I've been off all week, think ill take next week off aswell as my ET is Saturday... So hard working round things but I don't want any regrets. Hubby away to get me pineapple juice. Actually love pineapples...


----------



## JACKDOLL

Milly747 said:


> Em.......how EXCITING.....2 embies on board.....amazing....there are some threads that say brazil nuts can help with implantation??
> 
> Jackdoll- you are doing well too. Your Saturday transfer will be here before you know it. Will you freeze any spare embies?
> 
> Becki keep me updated on how you are getting on. I will know tomorrow morning whether we are going for a 3 day or 5 day transfer. Back to work for me tomorrow.

Yes I will diffently freeze if other 3 still perfect quality... Isn't that what everyone does anyway!! This my 1st cycle so I'm not to sure what way it all works


----------



## Becki09

just had my first cyclogest..... thought it was going to come back out :haha:
Wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Haha Bec that actually happened to me last time! 
Oh the joys :0) 
I didn't get any to freeze
Em x


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi Ladies, can I join your thread? I am on the TWW.

I had EC Friday and ET yesterday - I had 5 eggs collected, 4 fertilised and went to 5 day transfer was told they were all doing great until i got there yesterday and only two were good enough. One was a grade 2CC and the other an Early Blastocyst so they advised to put both back (the clinic has a one embryo policy so that was a little shocked) But i am now PUPO with two little embabies and trying to remain positive that both or at least one will continue growing. Test date is Sunday 13th Oct... its going to be a long 11 days. 

I have tried to catch up on all the post and its all sounds very promising and some good results. Congratulations on the PUPO and good luck with ET :flower:


----------



## Milly747

Becki09 said:


> just had my first cyclogest..... thought it was going to come back out :haha:
> Wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be x

I know what you mean about feeling like it is about to come out!!:haha:


----------



## Milly747

JACKDOLL said:


> I had my egg col on Monday and my belly looks 3months pregnant (if only) it is so bloated it actually hurts...
> 
> Are you girls taking off after ET? I've been off all week, think ill take next week off aswell as my ET is Saturday... So hard working round things but I don't want any regrets. Hubby away to get me pineapple juice. Actually love pineapples...

Hi Jackdoll. I had EC yesterday and have taken today off work as I had a general anaesthetic. However, not planning on having time off after ET. 
I need some pineapple!


----------



## Milly747

Pinkie3 said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join your thread? I am on the TWW.
> 
> I had EC Friday and ET yesterday - I had 5 eggs collected, 4 fertilised and went to 5 day transfer was told they were all doing great until i got there yesterday and only two were good enough. One was a grade 2CC and the other an Early Blastocyst so they advised to put both back (the clinic has a one embryo policy so that was a little shocked) But i am now PUPO with two little embabies and trying to remain positive that both or at least one will continue growing. Test date is Sunday 13th Oct... its going to be a long 11 days.
> 
> I have tried to catch up on all the post and its all sounds very promising and some good results. Congratulations on the PUPO and good luck with ET :flower:

Hello, you are more than welcome to join our thread. You are only a few days ahead of us. Good that you have had 2 eggs transferred. Fingers crossed they keep growing. :hugs:
Are you taking any supplements other than folic acid? Have you been eating pineapple or any other special food? I'm confused at what supplements actually help post ET!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Becki are you on about the gel!!! I have to insert gel at night which I don't even know if im doing it right!! 

Welcome pinkie.. How lucky are you and mrs monkey to have 2 embies all snuggled up tonight :) :)

No pinapple juice left so the wee pet came home with pure orange juice! He is trying lol...


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi pinkie, 
You are 1 day ahead of me! Congrats on having 2 embies in your belly :0) 
My official test date is way late at the 20th, but I know if its unsuccessful AF will start before that anyway (fingers crossed not!) 
Em x


----------



## Milly747

Cyclogest is a bullet shaped suppository. Used in the rectum until ET then can be used vaginally! Nice! &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## JACKDOLL

Oh better you than me!! I have gel to insert via vagina each nte. It's to help the lining of my womb and implantation...
It's not too bad now compared to yours.x


----------



## Milly747

I would rather have the gel!


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks ladies,

I am taking pregnacare supplements which inc the daily dose of folic acid and drinking lots of water to stay hydrated but not doing anything special, i am trying to eat well and treat my body like its already pregnant.

I had acupuncture yesterday after the transfer and his advice was not to do the following; lifting anything heavy, housework (brilliant!), exercise (walking is fine), swimming, steam room, sauna, hot baths (basically dont get too much heat to the abdominal area) no sex, no orgasams (which i thought was a strange one) and no flying.

I am also using the cyclogest wax bullets twice a day, not the most pleasant things are they. I have been lucky and took two weeks holiday from work from EC day, i go back the day after i test, my job can be a little stressful so wanted to switch off.


----------



## Becki09

Hi Pinkie, Nice to have you on the thread :)
Congrats on being pupo with 2 embabies, keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!

Yep on the suppository's... I actually dreamt about it, i think it's because i knew i needed to do it just before 8am, so I think it was on my mind, can't say it was the best thing iv dreamt about haha!

Haha bless him Jackdoll, least the thought was there, and orange juice is nice :)

Iv woke up this morning still bloated and sore, but not as sore as yesterday. Still feels like iv been in a boxing match and had my stomach punched, but hoping it's going to ease. 
Hope you ladies are feeling better today xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi bec,
I started to feel much better 3 days after EC so hopefully you will wake up tomorrow feeling much better. Bet you can't wait for your update call tomorrow :0) 
That is so funny dreaming about the bullets! 

As for me I feel a bit strange. Not in pain but I feel like all my stomach muscles are weak & a bit loose, like I have to hold my stomach when I walk around lol

Hope everyone else is feeling ok today :0) 

Em x


----------



## Becki09

Hi Em :)

Ahh i do hope tomorrow is better, starting to hurt more so iv taken some more paracetamol.
If i sit still then it doesnt hurt, but when i move around my stomach muscles ache really bad, sure it's normal.

Apparently I might not hear anything tomorrow, she said if i dont it's not bad news, it just means they are sticking with a day 5 transfer (monday). I suppose it depends who's working tomorrow and whether they decide to ring with an update. She told me if I dont get a phone call, to be at the clinic for 2.30 on Monday
Hope the embies are growing nicely tho,

How strange, maybe its things getting back to normal inside, or maybe embies are starting to implant, fingers crossed xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Becki - sorry to hear you are still hurting, take it easy to get your body ready for ET Monday, maybe get the hot water bottle out. I was very lucky and had no pain after my EC but you did have a lot more eggs retrieved than me so thats properly why. Well done on getting those embryos to 5 days, i hope they are growing well.

Em - my stomach feels alittle odd today, it feels like trapped wind but comes and goes. For years i've had stomach cramps etc so its difficult for me to work out what this is. Lets think of this in a positive way and that its our embabies making themselves comfortable :flower:


----------



## Milly747

Quick update- had call from clinic. Going for a 3 day transfer tomorrow. 3 embies still looking good. 2 not so good. I asked whether they will be transferring 1 or 2 but apparently that will be discussed in the morning when we go in. Is this normal?
At work but keep thinking about embies. 
Hope you are all having a good afternoon. X


----------



## Pinkie3

Milly747 said:


> Quick update- had call from clinic. Going for a 3 day transfer tomorrow. 3 embies still looking good. 2 not so good. I asked whether they will be transferring 1 or 2 but apparently that will be discussed in the morning when we go in. Is this normal?
> At work but keep thinking about embies.
> Hope you are all having a good afternoon. X

Congratulations Milly, Yes it is normal for them to discuss how many to transfer on the day because things can change by the morning, fingers crossed those 3 embies are going to be supersonic. Good Luck :flower:


----------



## Becki09

Thanks Pinkie, I dont know If i will get any update tomorrow, apparently if they phone me then they will likely want me in tomorrow afternoon, but If i dont hear anything to go in for day 5 on Monday, so will see what happens. 
Yeah I think im so sore because of the amount of eggs. I just didn't think it would make my stomach feels like this, it's so tender and bloated, I look huge. Had another lazy day on the sofa today, but dont feel well enough to be out and about. Really hoping it goes down for Monday.

Eeek not long at all now Milly, This time tomorrow you'l be PUPO!!! Will be thinking about you :) 

x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Great news milly, same day as me.... So exciting :)

Becki I am still sore and my EC was Monday past. My belly is very swelled and like I've been kicked in the stomach. The swelling is actually getting worce... I spoke with my nurse about it and she said if my breathing gets any worce then go to a&e... Is your breathing difficult ??

How's everyone else getting on?? Think I'm going to take next week off aswell...x oh and I got my pure pineapple juice. It's yummy :)


----------



## Becki09

Mine sounds exactly the same, just had a warm bath and it's helped relax me a little, however im still really bloated. Im worrying about OHSS.... reading the mild symptoms and iv got more than half of them, but reading on most forums, lots of women feel like this. My breathing isnt difficult, but my stomach is swollen up to my boobs, so it's not exactly comfortable. It's not as swollen as yesterday so it must be going down, I think im going to see how i feel over the next few days, if it gets worse i will ring the clinic, but im thinking if i keep the fluids up, it might go down for Monday. 
It's worrying me that they might not do the transfer if im still bloated, Im still weeing frequently and i can move around loads more than yesterday, my stomach is just very tender. 

Glad you picked some pineapple juice up, going to have mine in a bit, i dont usually drink it, but it's nice! 

x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Becki09 said:


> Mine sounds exactly the same, just had a warm bath and it's helped relax me a little, however im still really bloated. Im worrying about OHSS.... reading the mild symptoms and iv got more than half of them, but reading on most forums, lots of women feel like this. My breathing isnt difficult, but my stomach is swollen up to my boobs, so it's not exactly comfortable. It's not as swollen as yesterday so it must be going down, I think im going to see how i feel over the next few days, if it gets worse i will ring the clinic, but im thinking if i keep the fluids up, it might go down for Monday.
> It's worrying me that they might not do the transfer if im still bloated, Im still weeing frequently and i can move around loads more than yesterday, my stomach is just very tender.
> 
> Glad you picked some pineapple juice up, going to have mine in a bit, i dont usually drink it, but it's nice!
> 
> x

Mine is right up under my boobs aswell..so uncomfortable.. I did phone my nurse on wed (2 days after EC) and she told me that OHSS uselly occurs in patients with loads of eggs collected 20+ and try not to worry too much about it. I was finding it hard to breath but my breathing is fine now... I had 7 eggs collected... How was your EC? I thought it was the most horrific thing I've ever experience in my life.. I was actually crying out loud and screaming.. I am uselly brillant with pain and was so shocked to be like this...was near ready to get a drip on if my bp wouldn't stable itself... 

Pineapple juice is nice but nothing compared to my wee Friday night rosa!!! Aww well lol


----------



## Becki09

Yeah the nurse said the same to me, I had 16 eggs collected she said if i had a few more, Id be at a higher risk, but she thought id probably be fine. 
Every now and again ill breathe deeper, but just because its so uncomfortable, its not difficult to breathe. It's all so confusing.
Iv just read that you can usually get rid of mild ohss if you intake lots of sodium, now i have been drinking lucozade sport on the recommendation of a few forums as they contain electrolytes which you naturally lose in EC and help to prevent OHSS. 
I have been having around 3 500ml bottles per day. Im also drinking cordial orange aswell. Hubby's just gone to tesco to buy me some chicken soup, some more lucozade sports and some pretzels (read that they all contain sodium in which helps reduce the symptoms). Hoping this helps.

Egg collection was okay, I was under IV sedation, so I didnt feel a thing. I was out within 20 seconds, the procedure took 30 minutes, and i was wheeled round to the recovery room(i dont remember any of this) and spent a further 10mins coming round. Once i was with it again, the pain started and it hurt to move. They told me I had to pee before I left, it took me about 5 minutes, hubby had to come into the loo and turn the tap on, I was struggling to go, and when i did, it hurt like hell. 
I had a bit of bleeding, but it didnt last long. 
My bloating and pain seemed to get worse yesterday, but they have improved today. 
Hopefully if i keep drinking lots of fluids and taking in the sodium rich foods, I should be okay. 

Haha Yeah i think Rose would be a better option, but will be worth it in the end :) x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Morning ladies
I have woken up feeling a little better today fingers crossed it continues :0)

Milly & Jack good luck for your transfer today, you will be fine just think you will be PUPO this afternoon eeek! 

Bec your embies are still growing strong & you will have some lovely blasto's for Monday 

pinkie How are you feeling today? 

Em x


----------



## Becki09

Morning Em :)

Feeling a little better today too, still bloated but it does seem to have gone down a bit. 
It went slightly more bloated after the pessary, so i think some of it's related to that too. 
Feel like I can move around a lot more. A bit tender but it's better than it was. 

Glad your feeling a little better today too. Hope your embies are snuggling in where they belong :)

Yep tons of good luck Milly & Jack for your transfer's, do let us know how you get on.

Hoping my embies continue to grow till Monday and they find a good one to transfer. 

Have a nice day ladies x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Morning girlies,,, I am just home from ET. I have one blastocyst onboard... 
Back home lying up with a big mug of tea... 
Feel really excited and the procedure was not sore at all..

Becki will you find out today if its Monday ET? Hope your feeling much better..
How's Mrs Monkey? When is your test date?
Milly hope you get on well today, keep us updated.xx
Hope everyone else is having a nice relaxed weekend xxx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hey jack congratulations! You are PUPO woohoo. We are now at the same stage as my embies are 5 days old today :0)
My official test date is not until 20th, I think they have it so late to rule out chemical pregnancies. But AF is due around the 14th so I will know before 20th anyway. What is your test date? 
Em xx


----------



## Milly747

Hello everyone

Glad to hear you all seem to be progressing well and are feeling better on the whole. 

Last night I had really really bad pains in the stomach but they seemed to clear after a hour lying down with a hot water bottle. Thought I was going to have to go to A & E at one stage. 

Just back from the hospital. You were right- we had a meeting beforehand with the embryologist to discuss whether we wanted to transfer one or two. We went for two. One was a grade1-2 and the other grade 2. Both 8 cells. Procedure wasn't too bad. Now it's a waiting game. Have to go back on 17th October. Asked the consultant what I should and shouldn't be doing. He said they are not going to fall out! Carry on as normal but don't run or lift anything heavy. 

Xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Congratulations Jack and Milly on your PUPO, sounds like they both went really well how exciting - Becki not long for you 

I am feeling fine, apart from a little bloated and constipated (sorry tmi) but i think thats the progestrone - anyone getting this? Planning on having a nice girlie day out with my best friend today its just what i need.

Have a lovely weekend ladies x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Congrats Milly.. just have to sit back and relax now, nothing more we can do.xx

Thanks everyone, feeling so overwhelmed, my friend just away and got me lovely pjs and chocolates... 

Just becki to go through ET then we will all be on the 2ww.. 

My test date is 16th oct..


----------



## Becki09

Congrats on being PUPO Milly & Jack :)

I feel all left out hahaha, but Monday will soon be here. Well ladies, keep those embies snug and hope test day comes around quickly

I was really constipated yesterday down to the pessarys but it's getting better. I have noticed that i am really windy tho... 

Been out and about this morning, did get a bit dizzy then but i was in the middle of a busy supermarket, with my coat on and got a bit hot, so I think that's why. Stomach still bloated and seems more so than this morning, but I have just had lunch so maybe that's why. Going to carry on with the fluids today, really dont want anything coming in the way of transfer on Monday x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Congratulations Milly! 2 embies on board :0) what do you have to go back for on the 17th, do you get a blood test? 

Pinkie yep I've been having that too it was really bad the day before transfer, I've been drinking lots of fresh orange to get things moving lol

Bec I wouldn't worry about them not doing the transfer I asked the nurse about that when I was still very bloated & in pain and she said that wouldn't effect the transfer. I think you will feel much better in the morning. Not long till you can join the PUPO club hey 

Em xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Still lying on the couch and getting nice visits from my mum, sisters and gorg nephews... Charlie the youngest one just started walking in my living room for the first! (Glad I didn't miss it) 'doting auntie'

I've had to stock up on the fresh orange juice aswel girlies... The things us woman go through, it really is a mans world....

Has anyone any good tips for this 2ww... I've heard about girls going for that acupuncture ! Anyone going for that??


----------



## Becki09

Yeah hoping the bloating doesnt cause any issues, but the more I read most people have the bloat at transfer. 

Aww well done to your nephew for his first steps!!! Also how nice for you to be there at the time too. 

Iv heard Acupuncture is good as it can increase blood flow to help embie implant, but iv decided to book a reiki slot instead. Mines booked in for day after transfer on tuesday. Iv had two sessions a couple of week's ago, it really helped relax me and i felt much more chilled and positive, there's a few posts about it also helping with IVF so thought it's worth having ago, even if it just relaxes me. 

Im on the sofa in my pjs and slippers, bit early but it's all about the comfort :D 

xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Becki09 said:


> Yeah hoping the bloating doesnt cause any issues, but the more I read most people have the bloat at transfer.
> 
> Aww well done to your nephew for his first steps!!! Also how nice for you to be there at the time too.
> 
> Iv heard Acupuncture is good as it can increase blood flow to help embie implant, but iv decided to book a reiki slot instead. Mines booked in for day after transfer on tuesday. Iv had two sessions a couple of week's ago, it really helped relax me and i felt much more chilled and positive, there's a few posts about it also helping with IVF so thought it's worth having ago, even if it just relaxes me.
> 
> Im on the sofa in my pjs and slippers, bit early but it's all about the comfort :D
> 
> xx

I've never heard of reiki... Relaxing is the main thing for us girls to try and do... I'm never one for sitting about but I know I'm not moving for days..
Pjs been back on since 11am this morning, so comfy is right. I can hardly bare anything around my stomach...

Think we are going to get a takeaway tonight. Chinese or pizza. Highlight of my sat night... All my girlfriends are going out for dinner & drinks..x :(


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I've set up camp on the sofa too, infact I've hardly moved off it since Thursday lol. 
Xfactor & an Indian takeaway tonight yum. 

I'm not doing anything special in the 2WW, kinda feel like I should now! 

Em x


----------



## JACKDOLL

I've nothing planned either mrs m.. What did you mean by the chemical pregnancy earlier??


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Oh good! 
I'm going to ignore my official test date and test earlier! 
Chemical is when you get a really early positive test way before your period is due, but then the lines get lighter. So I don't know why they have my test date so late really as I think a coupe of days after period is due should be ok

X


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Is anyone else getting sick of drinking so much water? I feel like I'm spending half my life on the sofa & the other half I'm the loo! 
X


----------



## JACKDOLL

I'm drinking plenty but its of pineapple juice, orange juice, sugar free fizzy strawberry & kewi.. No one told me to drink water only!!! 

How do you know when your period is due? Will it be around the same time as before we started drugs etc!!!


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ohhh Think I will treat myself to some fanta zero then :0) 
Hubby is having a few beers since he has been on a booze ban for quite a long time! 
I have been googling & egg collection is classed as ovulation day, so I think period is due two weeks after that, which makes everyone's test date about right & mine is super late
x


----------



## Becki09

Sounds similar to my night, on the sofa watching X-Factor :) 

Hubby's making us sausage, mash, onion gravy in a big yorkshire pud :) I cant wait, one of my fav's. However a takeaway sounds rather appealing, but he's already started the prep so shall be happy with that. 

Not much planned when we get to the 2ww, On Monday afternoon after the transfer I think we might go to one of my favourite tea shops, and have afternoon tea. if im feeling up to that after the transfer. Other than that just intend to chill out and relax.

My AF is never regular, its usually between 32-36 days, but im not sure how it'l work, if having a 5day transfer, will the test day be 14 days later, or slightly shorter with them going to blast? x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi bec
Oh I love love love mash! I could eat a bowl of it on its own lol
It will still be 14 days after with a blasto but I don't know if long natural cycles affect anything, it's so confusing! 
I would probs wait & see what test day the clinic give you as they know best. 
Maybe once we have all had our transfers we can do a post with all of our test dates on so we can count down the days together :0)


----------



## Becki09

Yep Mash and Gravy is the best bit haaha!

Ahh yeah that makes sense, good idea about the chart, be nice to count down together.
Im not even in the 2ww yet, but it's such an emotional rollercoaster, were just trying to keep a level head and not get too excited, but its hard isn't it. I think ill be dreading test day when it arrives, but i suppose we have to be happy at the increased chance that IVF ICSI gives. It's one of those things tho, either way we all aint going to give up, so it's just part of the process x


----------



## JACKDOLL

That's a great idea Mrs M..
Bec I'm a 5day transfer today and my date is 11days from now. Wed week. (Consultant told me its 14days from day2 after EC... I thought it would have been 14days from today but no it's 11days... So I'm testing sooner than what I originally though. :) 

Would love a nice dinner but after my lunch hubby made I'm diffo looking forward to a takeaway. (He really can't cook at all) but is trying lol


----------



## Becki09

Ta for the info

Hahah bless your hubby, least he's trying. They are good arn't they! 

hope you have a nice relaxing evening ladies! x


----------



## Milly747

Evening everyone

Just lounging on the settee watching X Factor. Still can't believe I am PUPO! Still feel bloated. 

Mrsmonkey go back on 17th for blood test. Also have to take a first thing in the morning urine sample.:wacko:

Had some pineapple core today and 5 Brazil nuts! Are any of you taking pregnecare plus?

Becky you will be PUPO very soon


----------



## JACKDOLL

No but I have them in my cupboard! I'm afraid to take to much to be honest! Think I might just let nature take its course... 

Xfactor good though wish it was at Mr Barlows house tonight instead of louis.. Lol when us ur test date milly


----------



## JACKDOLL

Oh you said 17th sorry


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Milly I'm taking sanatogen Mum To Be vitamins, mostly for the folic acid. 
My Indian takeaway has given me horrible heartburn wahhhh :0( 
Jack my hubby is a terrible cook too he served me cremated meatballs once lol
x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Still waiting on my Chinese, he's been away ages!!!! Starving
Mayb I should take some vitamins...

He's got spoiled way too long now.... When he was eating his bacon butties that he made today, he said they don't taste the same when you cook yourself!! I replied join the club I never get nothing nice cooked for me lol... But sure I shouldn't complain...


----------



## Becki09

Think I shall pick up some pineapple for the core on the way home on Monday, Just ordered my brazil nuts and pregnacare vits (Says for before and during pregnancy) on the shop :)

X factor was good, but I dont get why louis gone for all the young lads, i dont think they were the best voices, but i suppose it doesnt usually work out like that anyway, I liked the chubbier lad that got sent home the last, i think he deserved to stay

x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Morning ladies
How are you all feeling today? 
I seem to be a little better thank goodness. The bloatedness has gone & my belly doesn't feel tender to touch yay :0) I might actually do things today apart from lying on the sofa feeling sorry for myself! 
I have a question about the lovely pessaries, after you have used one do you lay down for a while or just get up? At the mo I lay down but won't have time to do that when I'm back at work 
Em x


----------



## Becki09

Morning :) 

Im feeling lots more mobile today, still really bloated, but its gone down from yesterday a little. However its not as tender to touch and got up and done some bits of housework this morning, so i must be on the mend. Just sipping some pineapple juice :)

Tbh, i get up after about 10 seconds, and not had an issue so im sure you'd be okay to get up pretty much straight away. 

Transfer day tomorrow, getting a little excited x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Becki09 said:


> Morning :)
> 
> Im feeling lots more mobile today, still really bloated, but its gone down from yesterday a little. However its not as tender to touch and got up and done some bits of housework this morning, so i must be on the mend. Just sipping some pineapple juice :)
> 
> Tbh, i get up after about 10 seconds, and not had an issue so im sure you'd be okay to get up pretty much straight away.
> 
> Transfer day tomorrow, getting a little excited x

Morning, how exciting bec, you will be PUPO soon. Not long to go now..
Just had my breakfast... Not doing a thing today, hope I get lots of visitors today (mum & sisters actually live in the same housing development) so I'm sure they will be in and out all day... Sundays are lazy days anyway...


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Im so Glad your feeling better too! Eeeeek so exciting that its tomorrow! What time do you have to be there? 
Think me & the hubs will go out for some Sunday lunch today, I feel like I've been hibernating the last few days lol
x


----------



## Becki09

They told me to be there for 2.30pm, when you all had your transfer's did they do it in similar type of room as the EC procedure? Was your Husband's allowed to stay with you for the ET

Mmm sunday Lunch sounds good, My hubby's working today as he's got a deadline to hit on Tuesday and will be off tomorrow afternoon So im just relaxing, but he'l be home for 4pm 

Hope you get lots of visitors today Jack and have a nice relaxing day x


----------



## Pinkie3

Morning Ladies, 

Glad to hear everyone is feeling well today? Think I might have a lazy day because i am not feeling too good i have been having low dull achey pains since yesterday and i dont understand what it is? I found out that my brothers girlfriend (who he has been with for 5 mins and i dont like very much) is 12 weeks pregnant and to be honest i didnt take it very well (she also tagged me in her scan photo on facebook - why??) so was a little emotional yesterday maybe all the upset hasnt helped? Making sure i have a calm day today and get back to my positive thinking. 

Becki - I had my ET in the same room as EC and yes the OH was in there with me - sitting up the other end looking alittle pale lol. The ET is really simple its just like a smear test i didnt feel a thing, all i could think about was how much i needed to go to the toilet. Good Luck, you'll be PUPO tomorrow how exciting :happydance:

Em - I never got told to lay down after inserting mine, i cant see that it makes much of a difference. If i can lay down i have been but if i need to get up i do.

Have a good day :flower:


----------



## JACKDOLL

Mrs M Sunday lunch sounds gorg, enjoy your wee day with OH..

Sorry to hear that pinkie, I know the feeling, it's not nice at all, do they know your going through IVF...

Same room bec, this time no drugs but they had gas & air ready for me as my bad experience with EC...

I've decided I'm taking this week off work aswell...

Wee place beside me does Sunday lunch delivered to your door, it's massive potion and absolutely gorgeous food, £5.50.. Ill be ordering 2 dinners today from their. Oh my sis next door is looking one aswell, her OH is working so no point just cooking for her and her wee boy...

I feel really good today, no more swelled tummy... Thank god..


----------



## Becki09

Maybe the dull achey pains are the start of implantation, you never know!! 
That was insensitive of your brother's girlfriend, try and rise above it, your time will come and it will be so much more special because of everything you have had to go through, anyway you might not be too far behind her.... keep positive :)

Ta for the info about ET, glad hubby can be there. Another question, was you given a pic of the embryo's or anything like that, iv seen on a few forums people got pics, but i dont know if they even do that at our clinic x


----------



## Becki09

Mmmm send me one of those sunday lunch's too please Jack :) they sound yummy. I wish we had somewhere like that nearby.


----------



## Pinkie3

Yes they know about the IVF, it doesnt surprise me of her but i am over it now and you are right mine will be so much more special when it does happen and hopefully I'll have two babies. I am in a better place this morning and praying its implantation pains.

I didnt get a photo, i didnt even see it on the screen which was a little disappointing, every clinic seems to do things differently. Lets hope you can get one, fingers crossed.

You lot are making me want a Sunday lunch now - yum.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Pinkie I have read that the progesterone can cause dull achy period like pains so it could be that? If you google progesterone side effects theres tons. I still feel crampy too & trying my hardest not to over analyse every twinge I get. 

Bec at my clinic I didn't get a pic of the actual embies, but I could see the ultra sound screen & saw 2 white flashes as the embies went in. She paused the screen so I could take a pic with my phone but I chose not to. 

Jack you are so lucky to have Sunday lunch delivery! No where near me does that sometimes it just what you need when you can't be bothered cooking :0)

x


----------



## Milly747

Hello

Yes, my ET took place in the same room as the EC. My husband was allowed to sit at my head end. He said he couldn't really see the screen or anything but I was able to see the ultra sound screen. The consultant pointed everything out to me on the screen. The embies at day 3 are so small, something like a tenth of a mm so can't actually see them. We were not given a chance for photos. I had 2 embies put back in and I was quite surprised that they do both together. I thought they would do one then the other. 

I've been back to work so don't lie down after taking cyclogest in the mornings. Now the ET has taken place I have been told to take cyclogest vaginally. :blush:


----------



## JACKDOLL

Plus free delivery!! Lol 

Do yas want a wee laugh girlies!! OH hates the sight of spiders, gets really sweaty hands when he sees them and runs!! So today he decided to power hose the whole outside of our house.. Walls, paths, window cills, windows, doors, guttering, PVCs... He thinks this will kill the spiders and we won't get any ever again!!! Creator doesn't know what to be at!! 

Does anybody have the feeling that they feel guilty if they get up & do something. This is day2 after ET and I feel brillant that I could clean the house from top to bottom but feel like I literally need to do nothing to give my embie the best chance!!


----------



## Becki09

Hahaha Men are funny species! 

My opinion will probably totally change when PUPO haha but id say dont feel guilty if your up and out and about and doing normal things, they say as long as you dont do strenuous exercise or heavy lifting then all should be fine. 

I dont know if there's any truth in it, but iv read that it's good to watch funny movies in the days following ET as laughter can help... I dont know the logic to it, but i suppose it can't hurt x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks for the advice re pessaries girls :0)

Jack your hubby is crazy lol! The spiders are going to love the nice clean house & invite all their friends to come live there haha :0) 

I think we are ok to be up & about doing normal things, like Bec said no heaving lifting or strenuous exercise. I was also to specifically not to carry the Hoover up the stairs?!
It's good to be moving around as it gets the blood flowing to your uterus :0) 
Em x


----------



## Becki09

Question for you ladies, for those who's post EC Bloat has disappeared... how many days since EC did it go?.... 4 days and im still noticeably bloated, just wondering how many days i have left for it to go. 
Stomach's nowhere near as sore, slightly tender but its the uncomfortable bloat :(

Getting slightly nervous about ET tomorrow, I think it's mostly due to us not having any update past the fertilisation report, so we dont know how many's still growing and quality etc. Sure it's normal for me to feel like this, least it's not too long away now x


----------



## Milly747

Hi Becki

I'm also 4 days EC like you and still bloated and sore. It might be the pessaries. 

It's normal to feel nervous about ET. I was yesterday- not nervous for the procedure but nervous as to what state the embies would be in. You had plenty of fertilised eggs so all should be good for you. Keep thinking positively. Xx


----------



## Becki09

Thanks Milly :) 

Glad the bloatings normal, yeah the pessaries are making things worse, as the bloat increases within an hour or them being in my system.

xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi Bec

Today is the 1st day I feel normal & it's 6 days since my egg collection

Please try not to be worrying too much I'm 100% sure your going to have a great blasto transferred :0) 

Em x


----------



## Becki09

Thanks Em :)

Im such a worrier, Hubby reminded me that I have worried at every single stage of this cycle, and iv be proven wrong at each stage, I think it's because it's been 5 continuous years of TTC and disappointment with countless BFN's... Im sure we'l get there eventually :) 

Hope you ladies have had a relaxing day and your embies are nice and snug x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey bec, this is day 6 also for me, and it's the 1st day I feel normal and my belly is not bloated... Since ET I have been brillant. 

Can't wait to hear how your wee embies are doing tomorrow..xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Bec, I think everyone responds differently. I had no bloating after EC but since ET and taking the progestrone i've been quite uncomfortable, so i wouldnt worry too much.


----------



## Milly747

Good luck today Becki. Not long now until you will also be PUPO!!

Xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Morning girls 

Good luck today bec! You will be fine & your embies will be great when you get there :0) 

Em x


----------



## Becki09

Thanks Ladies :) Looking forward to joining the PUPO club.

Appointment's at 2.30pm today, so shall update you all later today

Have a nice day ladies and keep those embies snug x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Good luck bec...xxxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Good luck Bec x


----------



## Becki09

Afternoon Ladies

Pleased to say I am now part of the PUPO club :)
Out of our 9 embies, only one had made it to blast, the others were responding slower, the embryologist said they will keep them in culture till tomorrow and freeze any that make it to blast but it looks unlikely, but he said the good news was that the blast being transferred today was of a very high quality and was an expanding blastocyst, I was a little sad that we didn't have any to freeze, but then thought about it logically and if they were to freeze them they wouldn't have been of a good enough quality to sustain a pregnancy anyway. So we now have one Embie on Board :)

Hope you ladies are doing ok x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi Bec, 
Wow that's great that you have an expanding blasto on board! Congratulations & welcome to the club :0) 

That's true what you say about having non to freeze, we never had any either

Go put your feet up
Em x


----------



## Becki09

Thanks Em :) x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Congrats Bec, Fab news :) :)

I had none to freeze either, only takes the 1 and I was so happy 1 made it to that stage..xx

Is that everyone PUPO??


----------



## Becki09

Thanks Jack, Yeah that's true, it's good that we have made it to the PUPO stage 

Yep i think we all are now x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Em should we do that thing you suggested?? 

Bec r you feeling much better & settled now?


----------



## Milly747

Well done Bec!!!


----------



## Becki09

Yep feeling much better and settled. Just made us tea, hubby offered but i really wanted to do it as done nothing but lounge on the sofa for days, I now know what you mean tho about feeling guilty for getting on with normal things like cooking haha but im sure as long as there's no heavy lifting and exercise then i wont be doing any damage. I was watching a few video's the other night and was shocked that most clinics in the usa tell their patients to have three days bed rest, surely that's a bit OTT, but i suppose if there was proof that it made a difference we'd all be doing it hahaha

Going to spend the evening on the sofa watching the soaps :)

xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Congratulations Bec, what a great embryo you transferred. I understand you feeling a little upset not having any to freeze as i was the same but we need to remember its not about numbers but quality.

We're all PUPO now how exciting! Hope everyone is feeling ok? 

I am still cramping, trying not over analysing everything and stay positive, i haven't started bleeding yet so that's got to be a good sign?

X


----------



## Becki09

Yep your right, quality is most important. 

I think cramping is common, Yeah id say that was a good sign, when's everyone's testing day? Maybe we should put something together with them all on

Hows everyone feeling today?. Im feeling okay, bloating gone down and no more pain, so feeling more like myself. I have woke up had my breakfast and my pineapple juice haha 

xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Morning girls, hope everyone's feeling positive...
Well ill start off shall I:

I am 27, OH 28. together 10 years. married 2 years. TTC for 2years, went straight to IVF as unexplained, 
1st IVF cycle: 8 folicilles, 7 eggs, 4 fertilised, 4 made it to day3, 1 blastocyst on day 5. other 3 not good enough to freeze.
ET on Saturday 5th oct: 1 blast onboard
TEST DATE: Wed 16th Oct.. :)


----------



## Becki09

:)

I am 26, OH is also 26. Together 10 Years, Married for 4, TTC for 5 years next month. 
Had 9 cycles of Clomid which resulted in BFN's & 1 Chemical, Had to lose 3 Stone to be Eligible for NHS IVF Funding, Took 12 months to reach that and was Referred in March 13.

1st Cycle IVF ICSI - 2O Follies, 16 Eggs, 9 Fertilised, 1 Expanding Blastocyst on day 5, other 8 not at blasto stage so none to Freeze :(
ET on Monday 7/10 
TEST DATE : Friday 18th Oct :)


----------



## JACKDOLL

Bec, that is absolutely brillant that you lost 3 stone in a year. You should be very proud of yourself. Amazing. Well done.xx 

The waiting list in N.Ireland is 12months, that's great you didn't have to wait to long once you were referred..


----------



## JACKDOLL

Also girls in England do you's get 3 NHS cycles?


----------



## Pinkie3

Me - 33, OH, 31 together 11 years, TTC 2.5 years. Me, high FSH, OH below average sperm and mobility no other issues. 3 months of clomid BFN. IVF/ICSI 5 eggs retrieved, 2 made it to day 5, transferred one early blastocyst and one 2CC none to freeze.
Test date: Sun 13th Oct


----------



## Pinkie3

Its a bit of a postcode lottery Jack. Im in the West Midlands only get one free go but our waiting list was only 18 weeks x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Very good Pinki, so your the first tester so far. Just hoping we all get good news on this positive thread.xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

Bec well done on losing 3 stone that's incredible.

I am feeling a bit better today, slight cramps but not as bad. My heart stops every time i go to the toilet! 5 more days and counting.

Hope everyone is feeling good today? Have a good day ladies x


----------



## JACKDOLL

18weeks is not long at all, I went on the private & nhs list at the same time, 2 weeks later I got letter I was top of list for private so just went for it. I'm still on the NHS list...


----------



## Becki09

Thanks Ladies, It was hard work but my will power was strong because I knew what it would mean if i reached the goal. I also have PCOS and since losing the weight, my cycles went from every 8 weeks to every 5, so things did improve, but still had march-sept with good cycles and no luck. 

We were granted two fresh cycles funded by the NHS. I think it depends on your local PCT and what they can fund you for, I know some couples who have only been funded for one, so were lucky we got funded for two. 


Iv had a few slight cramps and twinges that last for about 10 seconds then go, so not a clue what they are but not going to look into it to much, could be anything. 
It really is a emotional rollercoaster isn't it. Dont want to get too hopeful as there's no guarantees, but it's hard haha and im only 1dp5dt!!! You think after 5 years id learn how to be patient hahah!

xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

That's brill bec, 
Any nice plans this weekend girls?? It's my birthday don't feel like doing anything but OH said we should go out for dinner.. So think ill get somewhere nice booked. 

Do any of you's find yourselves searching through google about embryos, blastocyst, ivf. Bascially everything to do with fertility! I am and it's starting to do my head in... That's it no more googling!!!!!


----------



## Becki09

Happy Birthday!!!! Deffo get something booked for dinner! 

Yep, I read up a bit last night about blastocysts and the differences etc, but i agree Im going to stop googling as things can get you excited one minute and negative the next, i suppose what will be will be :)

Not many plans this weekend, my nan lives about 2 hours away from me and she's visiting on saturday, and other than that it's going to be chilling out 
xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Aw becs that's lovely your wee nan is travelling all that distance to visit you... 

I know what's meant to be will be!!

Hubby was off yesterday away back to work today, house to myself, Yankee candles lit, time to chill out and do nothing all day... 

felt abit wet down below earlier, was worried but was only light clear when I rubbed.. Anybody else getting anything like this?? Not sure if its the vagina gels I'm using at nte!!


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Afternoon ladies 
My official test date is 20th October but that's 20DPO so there's no way I'm waiting that long! AF due 14th so I think I will test on 16th! 
Milly do you think you could edit your 1st post & add everyone's test date so they are all in one place? Only if you want to :0) 

Bec like the others have said your weight loss is amazing well done! 

Jack I get 3 free cycles on the NHS so I feel really lucky. I hope you have a lovely birthday weekend. Yes I am getting all sorts of white & clear discharge, I panic & run to the loo expecting to see red but luckily it's not. Must be the pessaires/gel in your case! 

We are having my parents & the in laws over for a meal on Saturday. We moved house in May & they helped us loads, we've only just got our dining table so it's a belated thank you for helping us out :0) 

I went to the Dr this morning as I thought I might have a UTI - my cramps have moved really low down so I thought I must have an infection. He did a test & it was negative but showed up some blood so I reckon my cervix must be irritated or something :0( 

Em x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Forgot to do the bio part! 

I am 31 hubby 30, together 8 years married for 6. TTC for 3.5. Tried 5 cycles of clomid before IVF. Never actually been told what our fertility issue is but I think I wasn't ovulating every month & hubby's morphology isn't the best.
2nd IVF cycle. 10 eggs, 8 fertilized, 3 embryos. 2 transferred none to freeze. 
ET on Thursday 3rd October - 2 embies on board
TEST DATE: Wed 16th Oct (clinic test date 20th October)


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hi Em, hope your cramps aren't to uncomfortable, are we aloud hot water bottles after ET? Maybe this might help a little! Me & you same test date!!! That is weird your clinic wants you to wait until the 20th... Is anyone thinking of testing early?? I don't think I will...

3 NHS cycles is amazing, is the waiting list long!! 

Family dinner sounds lovely.. Can your OH cook? Sometimes I wish I had married a chef! Lol... Jamie Olivers 15minute meals always look so good! (You's can tell I've been watching loads of TV lately)! My life is so different at the min as I'm off work, no gym and basically no running about to do)!! 

Must be the gels em.xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Jack we are not allowed hot water bottle or hot baths as they raise your core temperature & make it too warm for the embies...I would love to relax in a nice bath! 

The gap between being referred for an IVF consultation & starting our 1st cycle was 8 months, the gap between 1st & 2nd cycle was 6 months, not sure if that's long compared to others? 

Hubby is a TERRIBLE cook! The only thing he is good at is steak! So he's going to do the steak & I'm doing everything else haha 

I love Jamie's 15 mins but he has so many gadgets to make everything quicker & easier, they would take me about an hour lol

Where are you going for your birthday dinner? 

Em x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey Em, I know to stay away from the baths.....Wasn't to sure about hot water bottles... Thanks

At least yours can cook a steak! Dinner is so much nicer when it's set down to you!! 

Not sure what or were to go, would love something really different & tasty....

Jamie has great kitchen essentials, your right would take me an hour aswell..lol


----------



## Becki09

I think I'm losing my mind Ladies, Last week i booked a Reiki appointment for day after transfer (today). Anyhow I go for my 3pm appointment, knock on the door and no answer (the lady does it privately in her own home) I waited a little longer and knocked again still no joy. I get my phone out to phone the lady and when I clicked on the message I suddenly noticed that Id asked for Tuesday 15th which is in fact NEXT tuesday....Dohhh!


----------



## Pinkie3

Oh no Bec can you get in contact with her see if she available before then? 

Jack happy birthday for the weekend hope the OH takes you somewhere nice. I am still off this week and visiting family in London will go home to Test for the weekend. Yikes!

Em, hope you're feeling better i've been cramping really bad first it was a dull ache very low down then cramps like my period was going to come, today i am getting little twinges but nowhere as bad! I've Googled everything about it and loads say its a good sign so we'll see. Fingers cropped.

x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks Pinki, everything crossed for the weekend for you..xx

Cousin just announced on Facebook she's 12weeks pregnant with TWINS... I have a feeling it's IVF twins. But could never ask her. She's been married 3 years and when she got married she was looking babies straight away. Then it was never mentioned again... Happy for her..x

Poor bec, anyway you can get booked in tomorrow??


----------



## Becki09

Keeping everything crossed for the weekend Pinki :)

wow twins! Congrats to your cousin!! 

She's really busy this week so ill keep my Tuesday 15th appointment, I'm not too fussed, it'l come in useful next week, break up the 2ww i suppose lol x


----------



## Milly747

Evening all. 

Had some spotting today. Hope it's nothing bad?? 

I will edit my first post with test dates if I can work out how to!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Milly when is your test date?? What is the spotting like?

I'm sure everything will be fine.xx hugs


----------



## Becki09

The nurse at our clinic told me that spotting is a good sign of implantation, hope this is the start of your embie digging in :) xx


----------



## Milly747

My test date is 17th. I have just updated my first post with all our test dates on. 

Just very light spotting. Can implantation be this quick after ET? - it's only 3 days?


----------



## Becki09

Evening Ladies

Hope your all feeling ok, I think im going to stop googling stuff and going on lots of forums as I think iv pushed away my Optimistic attitude and replaced it with a worrying negative one and I dont like it. I'm finding this 2 week wait malarky hard and I'm only 1dp5dt, I'm trying to keep it out of my mind, but il find myself googling what should be happening at this stage, Then stumbling on old forum posts about peoples experiences good and bad and and I think it's sending me a little crazy, so im going to stop doing that, keep to this thread and try and relax and think positive thoughts. 

xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Bec that's exactly what im doing and have decided today that I'm not going googling anymore... It's really doing my head in... Hope I can do it. I was getting to the point were I was getting a cramp in my hand because I was on the Internet so long on my phone!!!!


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Milly - it could be that your cervix is irritated from the progesterone pessaries, it may be a little too early for implantation but you never know! It's certainly way too early to be anything period related. 

Bec & jack I am losing my PMA too after googling too much. I had period like cramps earlier (they have faded now) but of course I went into overdrive reading all sorts of bad stories. 
This is by far THE WORST PART of doing IVF :0( 

Em x


----------



## Becki09

Glad it's not just me that's gone a bit google/forum crazy!! I agree Em this is deffo the worst part of it, because your mind goes into overdrive doesnt it. Iv just decided that its better to have PMA, Id rather spend the 2ww hopeful than stressing and worrying, because we have done all we can do now and its down to our embie(s). 

Let's keep a PMA ladies :) x


----------



## Pinkie3

I am coming off Google too i haven't been on it for 2 days now and feel better. Looking at Google is not going to change anything it just plays with your mind! This is by far the worst bit for me, this waiting and not knowing is horrendous. But girls i think we are all doing great and i have a good feeling about us.

Milly i wouldn't worry too much about the spotting it is very early for it to be anything. 

I am still cramping not as bad but enough for it to be on my mind and want to take pain killers, anyone know if i can anything id rather not but i am going to the theatre tomorrow night and not sure how long i can sit feeling so uncomfortable?

X


----------



## Milly747

I'm rapidly going off googling too. I looked up spotting after ET and it says everything from that it is a good sign to it's really bad and unlikely to end in BFP. 

There was an article in the Times yesterday about IVF yesterday emphasising it takes on average 5 cycles to get a BFP. only being on my first cycle that was depressing too!

I am just going to rely on the support of you ladies, keep my fingers crossed for us all and see what happens. 

X


----------



## Becki09

Yep I agree, most posts that I have read are doom and gloom and that won't help anything.

The way I'm looking at it, is we have been TTC for a very long time and this has got to be giving us the best chance, and Id rather be in this position of a 2ww, than a normal cycle 2WW. Least we know our embies are there to begin with

Keeping my fingers crossed we all get some good news xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Yes we only want good news please!

Hope everyone is feeling ok today? I am so bloated, i look pregnant! I've also lost my appetite but managed to sleep ok last night and cramps are light this morning. Hoping a day out and a bit of walking will help, baggy clothes for me today.

Have a good day x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Morning girls. :) :)

Wee question, if I had ET on Saturday pass does that mean I'm 4dp or 5dp??
And if I had a 5 day transfer does that mean its 4dp5dt

Think I might cook a pot of potato & leek soup... All these cooking programmes I'm watching is making me feel like I want to cook lol


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Morning girls 
Pinkie the only painkiller we are allowed is paracetamol 
Jack your 4 days past transfer so 4DP5DT and also 9DPO :0) 

My PMA is in the gutter today. I feel like my period is coming :0( 

Em xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks EM, I don't know what half these short abbreviations mean...

I'm sure everything is fine, have you anything planned for today. Maybe wee walk about the shops will take your mind of things...

I'm really bored in the house. But I'm staying in today, then I'm going to visit my nanny tomorrow with mum & sisters, lunch & shopping friday. Then it's the weekend and OH will be here and we can do something for my bday.xx

Hope your ok Pinki.x


----------



## Pinkie3

Em this is horrible isn't it, i feel the same have done for days. Thought they had gone this morning but cramps are back. I think its only natural to feel negative because we know our own bodies and we automatically take pain as a bad sign. I really hope these are good signs for us x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Pinkie hope your ok. I'm trying my hardest to be positive. It's raining here today so I've put the heating on & I'm snuggled under a blanket with my little doggie & I'm gonna watch tv all day, and avoid google at all costs! 
Xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Afternoon girls, today is the 1st day I've got dressed, hair done & put abit of makup on.. And feel great.. Sick of being in my house so I walked down to my mums and started cleaning my 18 year old brothers room (you can just imagine the state it was in) saved my mum doing in when she comes in from work at 2... Just sat down kettle on and wondering what to do next.... 

Em lying up on the couch sounds lovely. I done that for 4days...xxx


----------



## Becki09

Afternoon Ladies, 

Hope your all feeling okay, Iv had a few cramps, but they last for less than 1 minute then go away again, been happening on and off, is this the type of cramps that your all experiencing?. 

Im chilling on the sofa again today, watching last night's pride of britain awards... that's me sobbing for an hour hahaha! 

x


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies, can I join in?

I had my EC on Sunday. They got 16 eggs and we have 7 embryos. Transfer on Friday. I'm so hoping at least 2 or 3 of our embryos make it to day 5 (Friday)!


----------



## Milly747

Hi Chris

Welcome! Of course you can join us. 
Let us know how your embies get on and how ET goes. Are you on pessaries? 
Once you know your test date let us know so I can add it to our first list.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Welcome Chris,

I see you have a wee boy.. Was PJ a miracle IVF baby?? 

Evening girls, how is everyone??


----------



## Becki09

Hiya Chris

Welcome to the thread, well done on your 7 embies, and hope they make it to day 5 
Good Luck for your transfer on Friday, not long to go!! x


----------



## Chris77

JACKDOLL said:


> Welcome Chris,
> 
> I see you have a wee boy.. Was PJ a miracle IVF baby??

Almost...we were going for IVF but it was cancelled because I only had 3 follicles. It was converted to an IUI (which happened to be our 8th IUI so I had no hope of it working but to our shock it did!) So PJ is a miracle IUI baby!


----------



## Pinkie3

Nice to meet you Chris.
Well done on the egg collection, nice number, fingers crossed for tomorrow.

3 full days left to go, this is killing me. Im still cramping but no blood. My body feels like its been over taken i've no idea what is going on?

Just dropped the OH off at the station and crawled back into bed where id love to stay all day but promised my mum we'd go shopping!

How is everyone feeling today? Have a good one x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks amazing Chis. He's a wee cutie pie..xx

Morning girls, wakened early today, I'd love a ly in, but OH is so noisy in the mornings getting ready for work I always wake... :(

I have not really any symptoms at all this is 5dp5dt.. feel normal apart from my breasts are sore and larger!! 

Anybody thinking of testing day or 2 early?? 

Xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Pinki, when did your cramps start? Maybe this is a good sign?? Try and stay positive until test day... Sometimes getting out of the house takes your mind of thugs and your day may go in quicker.xxx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi Chris! Good luck for your transfer I'm sure you'll have some lovely blasto's ready & waiting :0) 

Pinkie hang on in there! Sunday cannot come quick enough I have my fingers & toes crossed for you

Jack I'm also 10DPO today & my cramps have gone! Dare I say it...I feel normal! Yesterday I felt awful like it was the end of the world but I don't feel like that today. This 2WW is such an emotional rollercoaster! 

I hope everyone else is ok 

Em xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Thanks ladies. My cramps started 3 days after my transfer they have been coming and going ever since sometimes they are painful sometimes its a dull ache. My period is due this week but i know the progestrone would delay it. I am trying to stay positive cos there is no blood. I am not going to test early i am going to be good and wait til Sunday.

I agree this tww is the worst, only good thing is its gone so slow i feel like i've been off work for ages! Em good news you are feeling better.

X


----------



## Becki09

Pinkie, I agree, Hang in there test day is not too long away and your cramps might me a good sign, Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Today is 3dp5dt for me... Im feeling pretty normal too. 

I agree Em, it's such an emotional rollercoaster, Yesterday morning I felt really low and doom and gloom, but I had to talk myself into realising I'm not going to know what's going on until test day, and im not necessarily going to feel it if embie does implant, so there's no point worrying that things aren't happening because I have no way of knowing. There's still time and it's best to remain hopeful. Feeling better about things today. 

Hope you ladies have a nice day x


----------



## Pinkie3

Bec, good for you i have these little words with myself too. I think its only natural that we worry or are negative but i have to remind myself that it isn't going to change anything and im still not going to know the outcome until i test. So stop flapping and sit patiently ha ha like i can do that. It doesn't help when the people who know what is going on text and call me every hour to see how i am. The OH asks every ten mins bless him.

X


----------



## Briss

How did I miss this thread! Ladies, can I join your PUPO club? I also had EC on 2 October and ET on 4, only had 1 egg (because we went for natural IVf), fertilised via ICSI and transferred on day 2. My test day is Wednesday 16th October but I've been POASing non stop, all bfns so far. we went for natural IVF at Create as the NHS refused us funding for conventional IVF due to my high FSH. At Create they told us that they do not really go by FSH. Also natural IVF is much cheaper and less hard on our bodies. Fingers crossed!

my egg collection was very straightforward, although I slept so cant remember much but there was no pain or any other symptoms, I was told that the egg came off very easily. ET was very easy I also did not feel much but having full bladder really made it a nightmare. there was a delay and I had to wait for over 2 hours so basically emptied my bladder twice before I got there. still it was terribly uncomfortable and I had to rush to pee about 5 min after the procedure. it stressed me out a lot. I can deal with pain but not with holding my pee for long

having everything hanging on just one egg is so scary, I was so anxiously waiting if it fertilised, started dividing etc. now TWW is dragging so long. I took Friday, Monday and half of Tuesday off after ET and just stayed on my sofa all day almost motionless, was afraid to do anything really. then started cramping on Sunday and got a bit of brown spotting. my doc said spotting does not necessarily mean anything but just in case increased my progesterone and the spotting stopped but cramping continued for a few more days. I am on Cyclogest pessaries 3x400 a day (had my first Cyclogest on the evening of EC) and blood thinning injections daily. I've been also terribly bloated, I think it's a side effect from progesterone and terrible constipation, constantly eating prunes otherwise I cant go. 

Becki, I've been reading your previous posts and it does look like what you had was a mild form of OHSS. I am very sorry you had to go through that. sounds very uncomfortable. great that it turned out well in the end and you were feeling much better for embryo transfer. btw, well done on weight loss! that's fantastic! 

JACKDOLL, I was also told no heat around tummy area after ET.

My bio part! 

I am 37 hubby 36, together 11 years married for 4. TTC for 3.5. SA low count and morphology. High FSH/lower AMH
1st natural IVF cycle. 1 egg, fertilised via ICSI, 1 4 sell embryo transferred on day 2; none to freeze. 
ET on Friday 4th October - 1 embaby on board
TEST DATE: Wed 16th Oct


----------



## Becki09

Welcome to the thread Briss :) Glad to have you here! 

Thanks for those kind words, Yep im pretty sure it was mild OHSS, but managed to keep it at bay with copious amounts of fluids with electrolytes in them and sodium rich foods, the only bloat I have left now is from those pesky pessaries.. 

Glad the spotting stopped for you once your progesterone was upped. I know how you feel relying on the one, I have had only one transferred too (and none to freeze), but it must have been extra hard on you knowing each step (EC & ET) There was only one, so well done for dealing with that, but your embie did you proud and you got to transfer :) Let's remember it only takes one and it's all about the quality! 

Wishing you and your hubby every luck in the world x


----------



## Pinkie3

Hello again Briss, welcome to the thread. Nice to hear your full story. Hope you're feeling ok x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Welcome Briss, lovely to hear your story.... Good luck and wish you all the best on test day... Thats 3 testing on 16th now..x

Thank god it's Friday tomorrow. If I can get this weekend over me then it's only 2 full days then test day...xxxx


----------



## Hanawanabump

Hiya ladies, mind if I join for a bit of pupo support! Thought you needed a sat 19th tester!:winkwink:

Had 1 blasto transferred on tues in lwh, so due to test next sat!! Eek!! Fx'd for us all!! Xoxo


----------



## Becki09

Hello again Hana :)

Iv had my treatment at LWH too x


----------



## Hanawanabump

Becki09 said:


> Hello again Hana :)
> 
> Iv had my treatment at LWH too x

Hiya again! I did kinda follow you on here, but I'm only a day behind you, hopefully we'll be discussing labour pains together in 9 months!!!:haha: xx


----------



## Becki09

Fingers Crossed :) x


----------



## Dolly1

Hey everyone hope u dnt mind me joining :)
I'm due to test 16th one blast on board 4 frozen x
Feeling very bloated only today and a pulling pain in tummy fingers crossed its a good sign I have my head wrecked


----------



## Becki09

Welcome to the thread Dolly :)

We have a busy week next week for testers! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Dolly1

Tks becki u feeling any cramping etc


----------



## Becki09

I'd say for two days iv had twinges on and off, like a af cramp feeling in lower abdomen but they go as soon as they come literally last about 30 seconds, but today I had a really sharp one and slightly to the left, and it took my breath away and lasted slightly longer but then went within a minute and had nothing since, so im not really sure what they are. Iv read its common so not reading it as a positive sign yet. Not really had any symptoms a bit bloated but think it's down to the pessaries. I'm 3dp5dt so think it's way too early for any symptoms if things are working. 

It's hard work this 2ww tho! x


----------



## Pinkie3

Hana/Dolly - welcome to the mad house. Hope you're both feeling well.

Its definitely going to be a busy week for testers, still think im the first! No pressure then, yikes.

X


----------



## Milly747

Hello and welcome to all the new ladies. I have added you all to the testing dates on my initial post. 

Bec- I also had a very sharp pain today on the left lower abdomen. Like you lasted 30secs and took my breath away a bit. Other than that I actually feel better today- less bloated and cramps.


----------



## Becki09

Evening Milly :)

Yeah i agree, I feel better today too. 
Least it's nearly the weekend x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi new ladies :0) good luck to you all next week. 

I have changed my mind about testing on Wednesday & think I'll stick to my clinics date of the 20th

Em x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Welcome everyone new.xx

Quick question! Are we aloud electrical blanket on?? It's a cold one in Ireland tonight.... Xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Hi new ladies :0) good luck to you all next week.
> 
> I have changed my mind about testing on Wednesday & think I'll stick to my clinics date of the 20th
> 
> Em x

Do what you feels best Em....
I know I'm going to be afraid to test!!!!


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Jack i just looked back at my 1st cycle & how many DPO my period started on, so I feel like I need to get past that date before I can start to be excited 

Em x


----------



## Becki09

You should do what you feel comfortable with Em, I suppose by testing by the latest date you know you will get an accurate result, I know Jack, im going to be afraid to test too x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Wonder could I hold off testing.... I'm afraid now...


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ahhh don't worry girls you should test on the date your clinics gave you. You will be ok :0) 
Xx


----------



## Becki09

I'm just going to do it on the test day the hospital gave me, This is our first IVF cycle so I have nothing to compare it to, so I think it's best if i follow their instruction but i can see why you want to wait it out Em xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Em, you know your own body and will know if its right to test. But i think we should get as close to the date as possible for an accurate result. Why is this hard and scary?

I am wondering if to test Saturday instead of Sunday, if its bad news i have the whole weekend to pull myself together before going back to work. The OH is adamant we stick to the original date.

Im still cramping, this is ridiculous! 

X


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Pinkie I know what you mean about the cramping, I keep getting bursts of it, & then it goes back to nothing. It's so confusing! 
I'm glad we have us all on this thread it's nice to know I'm not going crazy on my own lol
Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Morning girls 
How are you all this morning? 
Pinkie we are another day closer to test day woohoo :0)

I had cramps in the middle of the night last night but don't have cramps now! Wish we could tell what it all means! 
Xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Morning ladies.
I am feeling ok, i was cramping in the middle of the night too, i've been going to the toilet alot and have a really dry throat. Again i have no idea if any of this is connected. Yes Em it is confusing but as you say we're now one step closer today, i wish i could sleep til Sunday.

Have a good day x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Morning girls. I am 6dp5dt. I only have sore breasts!! No cramping nothing!!! you just don't know what's going on down there..wish I did...

Good luck for Sunday Pinki, 
Em have you still decided your waiting to 20th??

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Morning jack
It's so annoying I have some days of nothing & some days with cramping. It's so hard not to wonder what everything means its driving me crazy! 
I'm back in work on Monday so that will distract me. 
Yeah I'm gonna stick to the 20th. Think it's best for me. 
Is it your birthday weekend? 
Xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Yes Birthday tomorrow. Doesn't even feel like it! 
Work will diffently take your mind of things and the week will fly in for you.xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Ok, i've now got some brown spotting. This is not looking good i think i am going to test tomorrow?

X


----------



## Becki09

Morning Ladies

I'm 4dp5dt and feeling pretty much normal. My boobs are heavy and a bit tender but think that's probs down to the progesterone. I have noticed that from yesterday evening I have become really thirsty but i think that can be the build up of progesterone too. I don't really have any symptoms whatsoever x

Hope you have a lovely birthday weekend Jack :)


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks becs... I feel the same as you. Boobs feel massive and tender that's about it.xx

Pinki test when you want, hopefully the brown spotting is nothing xxx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Pinkie try not to worry brown is old so could be irritation from the pessaries. 
If testing tomorrow will make you feel better then I'd go for it if I was you 
xx


----------



## Becki09

I think you should test when you think is best, but hang in there, when i was googling mad a few days ago, I read loads of different posts from people saying they had brown spotting 2-3days before their bfp, so your not out yet! 

xx


----------



## Briss

Morning Ladies

I'm 7dp2dt

cramping is back this morning! disappointing. I also started getting CM.

re testing, I just cannot wait until Wednesday, the pressure and hope is building up so I feel I need to manage it gently by testing daily so I get there gradually 

JACKDOLL, no cramping is actually a very positive sign. I also have sore breasts but I had them from almost day one of starting progesterone.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks Briss,, have you been testing from ET daily? One min I feel like I want to test then next min I don't and feel scared... Hurry up wed...


----------



## Briss

I started testing I think on the second day after ET, I had spotting and strong cramping and decided to test before calling the clinic. it was faint positive from the trigger shot. so I tested the next day just to check which way it's going to go - bfn of course but it was too early I knew it so it was not very hard and then I just continued testing.


----------



## JACKDOLL

I really want to test!!!!!!!!!!! Help


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Nooo jack! Your only 11DPO you cold get a false negative! 
Can you wait another couple of days? 
Xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Oh Em this is awlful.... I really want to wait but want to test also!! I've googled that people get positive at 11dpo


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I've just looked & it says HGC won't be high enough till 11 days past 5dt. 
It's up to you hun! Only down side is you might get a false negative & it will put you on such a downer :0( I would try & wait till Monday if you can but its your decision :0) 
Xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks Em ill wait.... Don't want to be on a downer over my birthday ..xxxx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I hope you have a lovely birthday have you decided where to go yet. 
Xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Just going to jump in the car tomorrow and see where the road leads us!!

Have a good weekend em & girls.xx


----------



## Briss

JACK, I agree it's better to test after you birthday. generally, people do get positives from 10-11dpo (some even earlier) but there are those that keep getting false negatives, it can be very depressing. if you get a positive on 11 DPO that's great, if it's a negative that does not mean anything (mostly likely too early for you) and you can keep on testing. still cos it's your birthday I'd definitely wait until Monday. Have a lovely birthday!!


----------



## Pinkie3

This is awful, i want to test too!! Ok my cramps have calmed down but still brown spotting, its very dark? Decided if i still have it tomorrow i am testing i will only be one day early, i am very proud of myself for holding out this long. Jack, dont test tomorrow its your birthday if you really want to do it wait til Sunday. 

Hope everyone else is feeling ok today? The weather where i am is so miserable today.

X


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks girls, I'm not testing to test date! Going to try really hard..

Pinki go you for waiting right to the end... You haven't long to go now.


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies, I had my 5 day transfer today. We put back 2 good quality blasts. One was a grade 2B I think they said and I can't remember what the other was. He told me my lining was "beautiful". So, let's hope! We might have 2 to freeze as well.


----------



## Milly747

Hi Chris

That sounds extremely positive. Well done to you. At least you have got a very good lining and 2 good blasts.....now the waiting game!

Xx


----------



## Milly747

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JACK!!

Have a good day. Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Congratulations Chris, sounds like you have some beautiful embies on board, welcome to the 2 week wait :0)

Happy Birthday jack! Have a fab day wherever you end up 

Pinkie how are you? Did you decide to test today? 

I hope everyone is ok

Em x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks for birthday wishes. :) :)

Amazing 2 embies onboard Chris. Well done.xxx 

Hope everyone has a lovely Saturday.xxx 

Thinking of you Pinki xxxx


----------



## Becki09

Morning ladies,

Fab news Chris, sounds like things went fantastic and you are now PUPO :)

Happy Birthday Jack, hope you have a lovely weekend!

Have a lovely day ladies x


----------



## Pinkie3

Done a test this morning BFN :-( there isn't even a hint of a second line so can't see this changing on OTD tomorrow. Devastated!

Congratulations on being PUPO Chris, good luck.

Happy Birthday Jack have a good day.

Good luck ladies praying for positive results for you x


----------



## Milly747

Ahh Pinkie. I know it's hard but Please stay positive. It's not over until :witch: arrives. Some people have had :bfn: one day and a :bfp: the next. 

My fingers are crossed for you. Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ahhh pinkie sorry to hear you got a BFN. Like milly said you'd not out till AF shows up
Are you going to test again tomorrow? I have everything crossed for you 
xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Everything crossed Pinki... Girls above are right. Hang in there..xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

I can feel AF is about to show her ugly face the spotting is getting a little heavier but still quite dark. I have to test again tomorrow on my OTD then call the hospital Monday with my results. 

The OH hasn't taken this very well and im not sure how to comfort him.

Thanks for all your support and kind words x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Pinkie there is still hope but I know how devastated you are right now & it must be hard for out other half's as they don't have somewhere like this thread to come to. 
Just make sure you keep talking about how you feel. There is no right or wrong thing to do but you will get through it together I promise. If you need anything just send me a message 
Em xx


----------



## Becki09

Oh no Pinkie, sorry you got a BFN but like the girls say you arn't out till AF shows up. 

Em's right, it's hard on our OH's too, especially when they dont have other people to speak to who's also going through it/been through it. 

Hugs x


----------



## Briss

Pinkie, I am so hoping and praying for a little miracle for you! 

bfn for me as well today


----------



## Becki09

Hang in there Briss, it could still be too early. 
I think your really brave testing daily, i couldnt do it lol... id be a wreck im dreading test day on Friday already haha x


----------



## Pinkie3

Hang in there Briss yours is still quite early. Keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## Briss

Apparently we are supposed to test in the morning rather than pm as urine is more concentrated and can easier pick up pregnancy hormone. I did not know that and I tested in the evening. Will start testing in the mornings from tomorrow. 

cramping's just come back :(


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Yes Briss much more accurate results if you use first morning urine. Keep testing it's still very early! I have my fingers crossed for you
Xx


----------



## Briss

I started spotting :( it's only 10 DPO :( I was 3 hours late with my progesterone depository maybe that's why? I am so worried, it's just not a great thing to be spotting while on 3x400 of progesterone a day and so early. i never spot in TWW and my LH is always 13/14 days. am really getting depressed now.


----------



## Chris77

Pinkie I'm so sorry about the bfn hun. Still have my fx'd for you.

Briss, sorry about the spotting hun. :( I hope it's nothing and still have fx'd for you.

:hugs: ladies


----------



## Pinkie3

Morning ladies,

My period is coming in full flow this morning, still had to take the test and it was negative. I am feeling better today and we have decided that we are going to have a break from all this, get a life back and look at our options in the new year. We had our offer accepted on a house the other week so i am going to throw myself into that, move, get a dog and hopefully a baby will arrive after.

Briss, i am so sorry to hear you're spotting, i am keeping everything crossed for you hun. This is such an emotional time, thinking of you.

Ladies, i looking forward to hearing how you all get on. Praying you all get some good news

x


----------



## Becki09

Morning Ladies,

Oh Pinkie :( So sorry you have had bad news. Glad your being positive about things. I think throwing yourself into something else will help and what better than a new house, and remember what they say... New house, New Baby. 

xx


----------



## Milly747

Ahh Pinkie, I'm thinking of you. I am so upset for you. It's tough news to take once you have been through weeks of injections etc but at least you sound positive today and are looking forward. A new house and new dog sounds exciting. 

How are all you other ladies feeling today?


----------



## Briss

Pinkie, I am so very sorry about AF, so tough! I hope you can still feel very positive about the house and that the time off TTC will do you good. but then you never know you may get a surprise natural BFP the very next cycle. I will be hoping for your miracle BFP 

afm, still cramping this morning and had a bit of spotting. tested negative. gradually loosing hope


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thinking of you Pinki.xxxx 

Briss it could still change xx


----------



## Becki09

Hang in there Briss, it could change.

I'm 6dp5dt and feeling no symptoms whatsoever, not even a hint of one

Got my letter through yesterday to confirm no blast's to freeze, which they did advise us at transfer that it was unlikely but the letter confirmed it. This 2WW is really hard isnt it, the fear of the unknown and all that. I really wish this was in our control, we'd all do anything to get it, life can be so unfair ey! 

Hope you have a relaxing sunday ladies x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Pinkie I'm so sorry to hear AF is here. My house sold whilst I was in the middle if my 1st cycle & it really gave me something to focus on so it's good that you have that coming up. I also got a little dog. I am thinking of you 
Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Briss don't give up yet it's still early 
Xx


----------



## Hanawanabump

I'm so sorry pinky!!! Big hugs!!!!!

Thinking of you too briss! I've been spotting too :-( brown spotting fri night and red spotting this morning. So stressful isn't it, having an afternoon with feet up and washing films! Xxxxx


----------



## Briss

thank you ladies for your support. I never ever spot in TWW so it's really concerning. also i take 3 progesterones a day that's a lot. still i have a couple of more days so trying to keep hopeful


----------



## Milly747

Well I have woken up this morning to dark brown spotting......I'm hoping it is just cyclogest irritating the cervix but I'm not so sure. :(


----------



## Becki09

Morning Milly, Could well be the pessaries, hang in there, are you 12 dpo today? 

Did you have a nice birthday weekend Jack? how you feeling today?

Hope everyone else is okay x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Morning, Milly hang in there. 
This 2ww is a ntemare. It's the not knowing...

Birthday was good, got spoiled... 

Yesterday morning I was getting sharp pains (didnt feel like cramps that ive ever had before) in my belly. Haven't a clue what it was... Scary.....

Thinking of everyone xxx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Morning, Milly hang in there. 
This 2ww is a ntemare. It's the not knowing...

Birthday was good, got spoiled... 

Yesterday morning I was getting sharp pains (didnt feel like cramps that ive ever had before) in my belly. Haven't a clue what it was... Scary.....

Thinking of everyone xxx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Also, is everyone on the pessaries? And what are they for?? Wondering why I'm not on these!!!!!!!


----------



## Becki09

Glad you had a nice birthday and you'v been spoiled :)

It could have been anything, but i suppose you're going to worry more now. 

Only two days till your test day isn't it? Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 
How are you feeling, have you had any symptoms? I still don't have any at all. 

x


----------



## Becki09

Yep im on two 400mg pessaries per day, every 12 hours. They contain progesterone which can help support a pregnancy. The way i understand it during EC when they are poking around in your ovaries sometimes you can lose some and the pessaries help to build it up again.... I might be wrong, but thats how I understand it from what the clinic told me. xxx


----------



## Becki09

If you havn't experienced any spotting then you might have enough progesterone in your system. I know spotting can be a sign that your body needs progesterone x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Bec I'm hoping its a good sign as it didn't feel lik my usual period cramps. (And was only Sunday morning).. My boobs are bigger and sore. that's really it...

Yes Wednesday test day!! Not long to go now and I haven't tested early! 

Bec are you on pessaries


----------



## JACKDOLL

I'm on vaginal progesterone. Just one per nte..it says it's 1.125g


----------



## Becki09

Oops, think our messages have been mixed around on here. 

Yep that could be a good sign. My boobs seem a bit bigger and a bit sore but nothing too painful. I was really hot last night but that's literally it. Im trying to keep positive but i just can't see it being good news on friday, but maybe it's normal for me to feel like that after 5 years of BFN's. 

Yep im on Pessaries (just wrote a bit about them above , you might not have seen that bit yet). 
If you havn't been put on them you might have good progesterone levels x


----------



## JACKDOLL

So 1.125g is 1125mg I'm on.
Sounds about right then! I was worrying ..


----------



## Becki09

Yep that sounds right :) x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Bec we are typing at the same time! Yes I've seen all your posts. Thanks...

Funny I'm hot aswell in bed.... Bec this is your time stay possitive xxx


----------



## Becki09

Hahah I thought we were posting at the same time :) 

Thanks hun, this 2WW is so hard isn't it. Would be good if there was a teeny tiny camera and we could keep checking how things were going on in there haha! 

Have you any plans for today? x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Soooo hard..wee camera be great!! Lol I keep thinking shall I test tomorro!!! Eekkkk are your going to test early??

Think I'm going to do nothing today and tomorrow!!! I've had a hectic weekend and I keep feeling guilty I'm out & about. But bascially ifs it's going to work it will work xx

Are you doing anything nice x


----------



## Becki09

I think im going to try my best and wait till test day on Friday. 

No don't feel guilty, like you say if its going to work it will, whether your out and about or relaxing on the sofa. 
Nope staying in today and not doing much at all, My food shops being delivered between 1-3 and that's about it 
x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls
I've been having lovely night sweats too! Also feel a bit nauseaus but that's it. 
My 1st day back at work today after 2 weeks off getting up at 6AM was not fun :0(
You are doing well not testing early ladies. I cannot wait till Sunday! 
Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Milly try not to worry hun
I've seen lots of stories when I've been googling where people had spotting & still got BFP. 
Your deffinatley not out yet!
Xx


----------



## Becki09

Sounds promising Em :)

Not good about the early wake up call, Im at home today but hubby still woke me up before 7am getting ready for work, Hope your day goes quickly and your first day back isnt too bad :)

xx


----------



## Briss

Jack, I am on progesterone pessaries 3x400 a day (rectally so it does not irritate my cervix although spotting anyway). I was initially on 2x400 a day but on the second day post ET I had a tiny bit of spotting and the doc increased it to 3x400. I also have blood thinning injections daily. 

afm, 12 dpo this morning and tested negative, still spotting (a hint of light brown when I wipe) and cramping. because spotting is very unusual for me and you know what they say anything unusual can potentially be a good thing, I am trying to see it as positive but quite hard every time I see it it just strikes me as wrong. it's been 3 days


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks Briss. I think I'm glad I'm on the vaginal gel!!

If I'm 9dp5dt today. Does that mean I'm 14dpo? 

Fingers crossed for everyone... Briss is your test date wed??


----------



## Becki09

Yep your 14dpo... I'm currently 12dpo 

Least were now on the latter end of our 2ww x


----------



## Briss

Jack, yes you are 14dpo (9dp+5dt). 

My test day is Wednesday and I will be 14 DPO. Cant believe TWW is almost over.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Not long to go for you Wednesday testers eeeeek 
:0)
Xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Girls wonder why I was given test date wed (which will be 16dpo) do you's think this is right!!


----------



## Briss

Jack, I cant really say. my usual LH is 13/14 days so if i test negative on 14 DPO I think they will stop my progesterone and I expect I should get my period the next day so my cycle will stay the same but I am on natural IVF cycle it might be different from the stimulated cycle.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Ok thanks Briss. Is everyone else test dates on 16dpo??


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Mine is on 20DPO but mine is unusual I think 
Xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

0h em. This time next week everyone will have tested...xx


----------



## Becki09

My OTD is on Friday, which is also 16dpo Jack x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I think 16DPO is about right Jack, I'm just being soft & sticking to my clinics date 
Xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Ok girls stick with wed then...lol


----------



## Milly747

I'm 12dpo too. As I said earlier- have had spotting and succumbed to doing a test this morning and got a BFN. Now feeling down but know I should try to keep positive. I thought everything was feeling good but not so sure now. Had night sweats and plenty of pregnancy symptoms but this may just be the progesterone.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Milly your not out yet hun, 12DPO might be too early still. 
Xx


----------



## Hanawanabump

I think I've come on, not just spotting anymore, gutted, can't believe I didn't even get to OTD sat :cry:


----------



## Becki09

:( Oh no hun!!!! How many dpo are you?. Is it has heavy as AF? xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Mily 12dpo is still early.. Think positive hun... 

Hana when is your test date. How many dpo are you?? 

Thinking of everyone on this dreadful 2ww.....


----------



## Hanawanabump

Becki09 said:


> :( Oh no hun!!!! How many dpo are you?. Is it has heavy as AF? xx

My otd is Saturday, I'm on 6dp 5dt, not as heavy as full af just light, but I've got all pains, have felt like I've been coming on since Friday, I just knew. Xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Could be implantation hun, hang in there... Stay & think positive xxx


----------



## Becki09

I know it's disheartening Hana, but with it being lighter than your usual AF and with how many dpo you are, i wouldn't rule anything out just yet xxx


----------



## Pinkie3

I have been struggling these past few days since getting my BFN but i've been trying to keep up to date with the posts. I am keeping everything crossed for you all that you get the positive results you are all praying for. For those that are starting to have doubts hold on for as long as you can its not over xx


----------



## Becki09

Been thinking about you Pinkie :( Your bound to struggle, it's so hard this, especially when you want something so much. People say they understand but until they have been in the same position, they dont really understand how heartbreaking this is.

Take some time out for you and your OH, you will get through this together

Always here if you want to talk x Hugs x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Pinkie3 said:


> I have been struggling these past few days since getting my BFN but i've been trying to keep up to date with the posts. I am keeping everything crossed for you all that you get the positive results you are all praying for. For those that are starting to have doubts hold on for as long as you can its not over xx

Thank you Pinki... Stay strong girl your dream will come true..xxx 
Life is so hard xxxxx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Pinkie3 said:


> I have been struggling these past few days since getting my BFN but i've been trying to keep up to date with the posts. I am keeping everything crossed for you all that you get the positive results you are all praying for. For those that are starting to have doubts hold on for as long as you can its not over xx

Pinkie thanks for your positive thoughts. It will happen for you too
Xx


----------



## Milly747

Well started bleeding bright red blood now. Take it I am out too....


----------



## JACKDOLL

Oh mily, I don't know what to say to you, this is my 1st ivf cycle and I am really confused about it all!!
Some people say it's good to bleed while others say it's not!! Most dpo dates are different from clinic to clinic... 
Just try and stay positive until your test date... Xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

mrsmonkey10 said:


> Pinkie3 said:
> 
> 
> I have been struggling these past few days since getting my BFN but i've been trying to keep up to date with the posts. I am keeping everything crossed for you all that you get the positive results you are all praying for. For those that are starting to have doubts hold on for as long as you can its not over xx
> 
> Pinkie thanks for your positive thoughts. It will happen for you too
> XxClick to expand...

Em are you 14dpo? Have you had any spotting though this??


----------



## Pinkie3

Oh Milly i am sorry i hope this isn't you out. Keep focused and strong x


----------



## Becki09

I agree with Jack, it's so confusing, each clinic test on different dpo's. Some clinics say it's good to bleed (even if it's bright red) others say it's not good. 
Really hope your not out Milly, Hang in there x


----------



## Briss

bleeding is common in IVF cycles, no idea why and how but quite a few ladies reported bleeding for a few days and still getting their BFPs afterwards.


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies

Sorry to those whose AF showed. :hugs: 

I'm not holding out much hope. We had no embryos to freeze, they were all a day behind and none progressed. The 2 that were transferred were of medium quality but one was almost fully expanded, but still not holding out hope. If all the others arrested, what makes me think, the 2 in me won't arrest either? They're more advanced and of better quality, yes, but knowing all the others didn't make it really shatters the confidence.

I have headaches, bloat, emotional, extreme exhaustion and an insatiable hunger. But I'm also on progesterone and (now) estradiol so that is probably why.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls 
This is a really tough week for us all. To the ladies who are spotting/bleeding early you are not out yet, like Briss says bleeding is common. I have my fingers crossed for you all xx

Jack I have no spotting so far but my cramps have gone & I feel pretty much normal apart from the odd wave of nausea so this is also worrying me. Surely if it had worked I'd feel different somehow. I'm 15DPO today

Em xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Chris don't lose your PMA! In the many hours I have spent trawling google reading about IVF cycles, so many ladies go on to get a BFP with 1 embie on a 2 day transfer. 
Some Dr's argue that the embies develop better inside your body than they would in a lab environment so they could well be developing fine in there! Plus you have 2 so any spotting etc doesnt mean its over. Keep positive :0) 
Em xx


----------



## Becki09

This is how I feel em, I dont really have any cramps. Im feeling pretty much normal,but my bloating is back. Now im wondering if it's the start of pre AF bloat. I aint had any waves of Nausea and my boobs dont seem to be sore anymore. I know theres still time, and should remain hopeful, but i dont know. Just got a feeling this aint worked out. 

Id say if you were getting waves of Nausea and no spotting/cramping and your 15dpo it's a good sign, Keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Briss

Chris, I agree with mrsmonkey. my clinic also explained that embryos' have better chance of developing in my uterus than in the lab so fingers crossed your two embryos are doing fine. 

Becki, I think feeling normal is the best pregnancy symptom tbn 

afm, 13 DPO, my temp is up, no cramping and no spotting this morning I was getting my hopes up but&#8230; bfn. I guess it's quite clear now but I will continue hoping for a miracle up until I get my blood test results tomorrow.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Em I have no signs of nothing!! Do you think the progesterone is keeping my period away xx

Briss my clinic test date is 16dpo so you could be still early..xx

Girls i feel so sick about tomorrow,hubby is really excited and I told him don't be..x


----------



## Briss

JACK, I think with natural cycle IVF it's different, they test on 14 DPO and if negative most likely stop my progesterone and I will have AF. this is my first IVF so I am entirely sure how it works.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Jack I've been thinking the same. My advice from the clinic says progesterone can delay AF. Last time I got AF on 18DPO but started cramps & brown spotting before that so I knew it was coming 
Xx


----------



## Briss

My spotting is back :(

which are more sensitive pregnancy tests 10miu or 25 miu? Am I right to think that the lower the mlu ie:10 the earlier it's supposed to pick the pregnancy up?


----------



## JACKDOLL

I'm not sure Briss... I need to go and get preg test today.. I don't know what to buy...


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Briss I thing 10 is the more sensitive one. 
Jack I thing First Response Early Results is a reliable test :0)
Xx


----------



## Briss

Ladies I do not think the 10miu cheap ones are really that sensitive! I've read about so many complaints, people were getting bfns with them and bfps with more expensive ones from the same urine sample! I am going to buy the entire range of tests from boots tonight and will report back 

btw spotting is getting darker and more brown :(


----------



## JACKDOLL

Briss please do... 
I have 1 clear blue digital! My mum is going to go get me early response..

Milly are you still bleeding?

(Just hope & pray for some good news on this thread)


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Jack I don't think the clear blue digi's are very sensitive, I think you can google what levels they pick up.
Me too crossing fingers & toes for good news in here
Xx


----------



## Becki09

Afternoon Ladies

Just been for my Reiki session, it was much needed and she said i snoozed for about 10 minutes...oops!. 

I too, hope we have some good news on this thread. 
I decided to go for super drug's own, as I did research and lots of people recommended them as they picked up early or something. 

Im so bloated :( anyone else? x


----------



## Briss

Ladies, I know i've gone slightly mad but it's very confusing. I am staring at 5 pregnancy tests all using the same urine sample and here we are:

10miu cheap ones - not a hint of a second line
Boots own brand - not a hint of a second line
Clear Blue digital - not pregnant
Clear Blue - hard to say, I think I can see something just a shadow of a line, cant be sure
First response - I can see a line, it's very faint but it's definitely there

I really want to trust First response. Can I? Can it be wrong? why others are not showing anything? After years of TTC I am just so scared. I was trying to take a picture of First Response but it's just so faint you cant see it properly on a picture.


----------



## Hanawanabump

Briss said:


> Ladies, I know i've gone slightly mad but it's very confusing. I am staring at 5 pregnancy tests all using the same urine sample and here we are:
> 
> 10miu cheap ones - not a hint of a second line
> Boots own brand - not a hint of a second line
> Clear Blue digital - not pregnant
> Clear Blue - hard to say, I think I can see something just a shadow of a line, cant be sure
> First response - I can see a line, it's very faint but it's definitely there
> 
> I really want to trust First response. Can I? Can it be wrong? why others are not showing anything? After years of TTC I am just so scared. I was trying to take a picture of First Response but it's just so faint you cant see it properly on a picture.

It's such a scarey thing!! Bless you getting 5 tests!!  did the line on the first response come up within time limit? Will it show up on camera?? Put a piccy on!!! Remember its best with first morning wee, so maybe the others would have been better tomorrow!!! Have you brought double?? Fx'd for you briss, I hope this is your bfp!! Xxxx


----------



## Becki09

Id say if the line on the first response came up in the time limit then id remain very hopeful, id test again in the morning with FMU. Really hope this is your BFP Briss x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Briss as far as I know the FRER is the most sensitive out of the 5 tests so that's why the others are negative! 
Do you have another FRER you can do in the morning? 
Em x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Jack have you got your tests for the morning? 
Good luck xx


----------



## Briss

Yes, I bought all double :) I also went out and got some super drug own brand for later today... I know I am mad but this is the first time in my TTC history that I can see a line I just cannot believe it I so want it to be true! I know the best way to be sure is to wait for blood test tomorrow. At least i have a hope now it's more than what I had this morning.


----------



## JACKDOLL

I could only get clear blue early response!!! Freaking out here now... I wish I could have got the one you said em...
Briss that sounds brill xxx


----------



## Becki09

Hope it's a darker BFP in the morning for you Briss

Good Luck Jack and any other ladies testing tomorrow!!! Praying we get some good news on the thread.

AFM, Im so bloated, back to what it was like after egg collection, also finding I have a dry mouth and feeling thirsty, so trying to up my fluids to help with the bloating and thirst, not sure why iv suddenly got bloated again, might be pre AF bloat :( hoping it's not... This 2ww is so hard, 3 days to go x


----------



## Briss

attaching first response
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20131015-00066.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Minno

Ladies, I have been stalking his thread. About to have treatment again myself so interested in all of your progress and remember the angst of the 2ww very well! Just wanted to wish everyone testing tomoro the very best of luck. I had bleeding and spotting for days before testing and still got my bfp! Didn't end so well unfortunately but it's not always the case. Bleeding does not mean you're out.
Good luck and baby dust xxx


----------



## Minno

And that is a definite line Briss, on the most sensitive test too. I'd say be cautiously optimistic! X


----------



## mrsmonkey10

BRISS I SEE THE LINE! Eeeeeek! 
Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks minno. 

I have cramps again & feel like AF is coming. PMA has gone 

Xx


----------



## Minno

I was so certain af was arriving that I cried buckets the night before my beta. But it was 71, and then 760! Also had bleeding with my son. Some of us just get it and they're not sure why but it's not always bad news and neither is pms . I will be keeping everything crossed for you all, it's such a stressful time
Sorry to crash your thread ladies! Just had to say good luck :) xx


----------



## Becki09

I see the line too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how exciting, keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you Briss, I think this may be your BFP tho!!!!!!

All my PMA has gone too em, it's so fustrating x


----------



## Briss

minno, thanks very much! that's very encouraging! I've been spotting since saturday 10 DPO and it's getting darker today, more brown. I've been having cramps all TWW on and off, it's so worrying. today there were a few moments where it felt like AF was about to burst out, so scary!


----------



## Minno

I had cramps, headaches, generally felt pms and like af was about to start any minute. Sometimes our bodies are a bit confused and don't realise we're pregnant right away lol I think with the brown spotting and now you're test you're very likely pregnant! 
Stick to frer and test with fmu tomorrow - bet ya you're up the duff! Xx


----------



## Briss

Minno, I so hope you are right :)


----------



## scarletrose76

Hi ladies, just found this thread and you are about a week to 2 weeks ahead of me, it has been so helpful, had my egg collection Monday, (16) 13 were useable and 8 fertilised this morning, I'm so sore still from collection, been in bath and got hot water bottle too. Still a bit of brown blood too, feels like a bad period. 
I have to wait til thurs to find out if I transfer then or get a blasto one for sat, it's my first time so I'm so scared this aint going to work.

I wish all of yours the best of luck,

Briss - fingers crossed, it really does look like a line to me. X x


----------



## JACKDOLL

Stalk away minio... Thanks and keep us posted on your progress..

Scarletrose good luck for thur/sat. I see your NI. Are you at the royal?? I'm attending the royal..x 

Briss I diff see a line!!!! Omg sooo exciting...

EM I got into the car and drove until I found a 1st response!!! Eekkkkk so nervous about tomorrow's outcome!! 

I have no symptons at all!!! Only had few pains in my belly Sunday morning which was 8dp5dt...and had the runs all day Sunday!!


----------



## Becki09

All sounds promising Jack, Good Luck x


----------



## scarletrose76

Yes jack doll at royal too


----------



## JACKDOLL

Congrats on all those eggs... Well done.. I was so sick after my EC... Belly was very swelled. Good luck for thur..you could get to blasto stage chic with all those eggs.xx


----------



## scarletrose76

Thanks jackdoll, I am really swollen, wish it would go down, embarrassing too as I have become quite windy lol, 

Fingers, toes, and everything crossed for you tomorrow x x


----------



## Milly747

Hi Jack. I haven't bleed all day and now this evening have got quite a lot of bright red blood again. :cry: I couldn't sleep last night after bleeding. Laid in bed crying and feeling sorry for myself. Does anyone know of anyone who bled- not just spotting and still got a BFP. I know I'm clutching at straws. 

Briss- I can see two lines. It looks very good. Well done!

Good luck to all Wednesday testers.


----------



## Briss

Ladies, good luck everyone testing tomorrow. I am going for my blood test on the morning and should get results the same day. Is it right that the good result should be above 50? I am so nervous and hopeful at the same time. 

I did super drag test and it did not show any line, i left it with other tests and after about 10 min I noticed a very faint line but I guess it's too late so probably not accurate? Basically based on my experience tonight First Response is the way to go, I'd put super drag as a runner up :) I just hope they are accurate.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Milly have you phoned your clinic? I don't know the answer to this.. Just praying and hoping your outcome is good news.xx

Girls I feel sick about tomorrow... Don't have any signs at all. Have not had one bit of spotting. Small cramping at 8dp5dt morning... Don't feel pregnant, don't feel anything apart from scared shitless (excuse my language) xx


----------



## Briss

Jack, it's good that you have no spotting, I am really worried about spotting. most women I've seen getting pregnant do not have any symptoms and they have good pregnancies. best of luck tomorrow!!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks Briss, you too... (Feel better i went back out and got 1st responce) 
Xxxxxx
Lots of luck to everyone testing tomorrow :)))


----------



## Milly747

I haven't phoned my clinic. It says on the information they gave me that even if you bleed you must still go in for the test. I don't think the clinic will be able to do anything tomorrow for me so will just go in on Thursday to confirm I'm out.


----------



## Minno

Milly, yes I was bleeding red and quite a bit and still got my bfp. Also bled with my son before I had the pregnancy confirmed , enough to take me to a & e who told me I was miscarrying, and he is now 11 and asleep next door! Hope things settle for you soon.
Good luck ladies, thinking of you all and looking forward to all the lovely bfp announcements tomoro xxx


----------



## Briss

Mill, i'd still do a blood test because for some reason women have bleedings in IVF cycles, no one can explain it properly but it can still be a viable pregnancy.


----------



## Briss

Minno, did they ever explain what all this bleeding was about?


----------



## Minno

That's weird, I replied to this a minute or so ago but it didn't update? Anyway, no, they never really gave me an explanation. The nurse at the clinic who phoned up with my beta result told me that it's very common and not always a bad thing. They were not a bit concerned, suppose they see it all the time.


----------



## Milly747

Thanks for your replies and for staying positive for me. Hopefully the bleeding is a good sign. However, I'm not so sure as it feels like AF to me.


----------



## Milly747

Tested again this morning just to double check- BFN


----------



## Becki09

:( Sorry Milly, Really hope this changes for your OTD tomorrow, I have read that you can get a bfn day before otd and then the day of otd a bfp. I know you feel this is very unlikely, but im still remaining hopeful for you. 

Any news Jack? xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Well girls its BFN... 
Don't know what to say apart from I'm gutted..
Didn't sleep much so I'm going back to bed here xx


----------



## Becki09

Oh No :( So Sorry Jack.......Hope you manage to get some sleep. This whole process is so hard and disheartening when it's not good news. You will get there tho! We all will eventually. Thinking about you xx


----------



## Minno

So sorry Jackdoll, this whole process is so hard. Hope you can gather yourself and try again soon. X


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Milly & jack really sorry to see you had BFNs. I know how you are both feeling, it really is hard. Thinking of you both 
Em x


----------



## Hanawanabump

Minno said:


> Milly, yes I was bleeding red and quite a bit and still got my bfp. Also bled with my son before I had the pregnancy confirmed , enough to take me to a & e who told me I was miscarrying, and he is now 11 and asleep next door! Hope things settle for you soon.
> Good luck ladies, thinking of you all and looking forward to all the lovely bfp announcements tomoro xxx

That's good to know, did you have cramps as well or just a bleed? Xx


----------



## Hanawanabump

So so sorry Milly & jack :hugs::hugs:
I'm thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## Milly747

Jack- so sorry. I Know how you are feeling and it's not nice.


----------



## Briss

ladies, I am in shock, just did another First Response and it's completely negative, not a hint of a line :( I do not think I can bare this, it's just too much. I was prepared for negative but last night's testing made me hope and now I am just crashed to the ground :(


----------



## Milly747

Briss- so sorry. I feel crushed to the ground too. At work trying to act normal but struggling.


----------



## Hanawanabump

Briss said:


> ladies, I am in shock, just did another First Response and it's completely negative, not a hint of a line :( I do not think I can bare this, it's just too much. I was prepared for negative but last night's testing made me hope and now I am just crashed to the ground :(

What!?! Briss nooo! It's such an emotional roller coaster, are you going for a blood test today? Thinking of you Hun xxxxx


----------



## Becki09

Oh no :( Really thought this was your BFP... Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Briss

Milly and Jack, I am very sorry about BFNs. what DPO are you? I'd still go for blood test, I do not trust these peeing tests any more

I used my first morning urine so the line was supposed to get stronger, although it did not it just disappeared completely &#8230; I've just had my blood test and results will be ready in the evening. I did super drag test as well, mad as I am and I think I can see something, not a line not near to yesterday's First Response but just a showdown of a line. At the clinic they told me "this never happened before" that one day you get a positive and the next it's completely negative. I can only wait for blood test results which will be ready in the evening. If yesterday's positive was a fluke this is somebody's very cruel joke. Because I was preparing myself for negative for days so it does not come as a shock so I can bare it and not fall completely into pieces. I had a plan B set up of what I am going to do in case of negative blood test and I was emotionally prepared to take that phone call. Now I am a complete nervous wreck and emotionally unstable. I do not have it in me to cope with a negative phone call later today, I am just going to fall into pieces. I am already crying&#8230; I am at work but I am not doing very well at hiding my emotions&#8230; am going back to the ladies before people start asking questions 

My AF cramps are really strong, spotting increased in volume and is definite brown colour, I feel like AF is about to start in a most violent way. It's really that bad. I cant even sit still.


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks Briss.
I was in total shock when you commented this morning! I was expecting darker line on first pee for you..
I don't have a blood test app with my hospital! But my GP doctor is brilliant and I'm thinking should I book a blood test!! I phoned the nurse and she said if its not positive today then it's more likely not good news but do another test in morning.. 
I literally have no cramps no sign of AF coming at all. And my cycle is 28days always on time. Nurse said it could take up to 3weeks for my period to come after all the drugs etc..
I'm off work. I don't know how you's are in work girls. I keep breaking down. Hubby away to work and he's so upset. 
Hope you get good news Briss.. And milly hope your getting through your day in work.xx


----------



## Briss

Jack, if you can get your GP to do a blood test around 14-16 DPO that would be great, I find it really hard to trust the peeing sticks &#8230;


----------



## Milly747

Thanks Jack. I am managing to get through the day ok after crying all the time while getting ready this morning. 

Briss hope you are ok. It's really hard but try to keep your pecker up. 

I have to go back to the clinic tomorrow with a urine sample. I don't think they do a blood test so it will be a matter of going in them confirming its a BFN and then coming out. At least I am preparing myself for this. 

When you start a second cycle of ICSI will it be long protocol again or do they change it? It's difficult thinking about going through all of the injections etc again but I'm trying to look forwards rather than backwards. X


----------



## Briss

Milly, It's a shame they do not do blood test, if they are using urine sticks they may be even less sensitive then yours. 

I am trying to concentrate on my work which I pushed away last couple of weeks for obvious reasons. I think I've calmed down a little, I am just trying not to think anything. Once I get the results if they are negative I will just get the rest of the day off and will do some self therapy at home and talk myself back to life. and then book flights to go and spend a few days with my mum before starting over. 

If my spotting is not related to implantation then what is it?? I've also did progesterone and oestrogen tests today cos I want to understand what's going on with my body. I want to go back to the clinic and discuss this. I fear it might be some kind of chemical or early mc because I did see a line on FRER and a ghost line on super drag and CB. What's this all about? I most likely get a cycle off just to let my body heal and get hormones in order before going back for seconds.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Oh girls I feel for you all I really do. Briss Im shocked by your result this morning :0( 

Milly they changed my protocol from long to short because I asked for a review by the Dr. Even if they say you will have to wait longer to request treatment again I would advise having the review 

Em xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I have brown spotting & AF cramps. 
Looks like I won't even make it to test date. Can't believe this is happening again :0( 
Xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Girls I haven't spotted yet! And no cramps! Do I have any chance??

Em hang in there. Have you tested yet?

Praying for good news for you Briss..

Thinking if you milly xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Yeah jack I think you do! 
I haven't tested yet. Don't think I'm gonna bother 
Xx


----------



## Chris77

hi ladies

5 days post 5 day transfer and I'm spotting with light cramping. I know it's over. :cry:


----------



## Briss

I could not help it and tested again with FRER (I spent a small fortune on these tests), I can see a very faint line much fainter than yesterday but I can see it. Is it bad news cos it got fainter rather than stronger? Please do not judge me harshly I know I should just wait for a phone call with my blood results but suspense is just so hard.


----------



## Kzee

Briss said:


> I could not help it and tested again with FRER (I spent a small fortune on these tests), I can see a very faint line much fainter than yesterday but I can see it. Is it bad news cos it got fainter rather than stronger? Please do not judge me harshly I know I should just wait for a phone call with my blood results but suspense is just so hard.

Hi Briss, I have been following this thread, am having ICSI in the next few weeks. Just wanted to say that things look good, a line is a line so try to keep your chin up for these next few hours. You probably don't feel it, but you are so strong to people like me who will be going through the TWW soon. Everything crossed for you love, but if this one doesn't work, it's not the end... take it easy xx:flower:


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Hi ladies just wanted to comment
I started spotting at 4dp5dt and bleeding every day brown red and pink til 11 weeks and I'm now sitting here watching my twin daughters sleep xx


----------



## Briss

bad news for me, my beta came back as 8.3, too low to call it positive. They were very direct and told me that unfortunately they see it as negative. I am to repeat the test on Friday and they expect I get a completely negative result. They did not want to give me false hope and said with these low levels this is just not good news. the only positive fact is that there was an attempt at implantation but unfortunately not successful.


----------



## Hanawanabump

Briss said:


> bad news for me, my beta came back as 8.3, too low to call it positive. They were very direct and told me that unfortunately they see it as negative. I am to repeat the test on Friday and they expect I get a completely negative result. They did not want to give me false hope and said with these low levels this is just not good news. the only positive fact is that there was an attempt at implantation but unfortunately not successful.

Sorry briss:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hanawanabump

jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to comment
> I started spotting at 4dp5dt and bleeding every day brown red and pink til 11 weeks and I'm now sitting here watching my twin daughters sleep xx

Did you have cramping at all or just bleeding? I had both from 3dpt till 6dpt, and past couple of days have just been cramping on and off with no bleeding. Don't test till sat. Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

So sorry to hear that Briss 
Xx


----------



## Briss

I guess getting a second line does not mean much. also in my case cramping and spotting turned out to be not so positive signs. the doc said spotting means that my AF is trying to start&#8230;


----------



## JACKDOLL

Sorry Briss, god we aren't having much luck on this thread....

Bec hope you can bring good news on Friday..xxxx

Just had a lovely bubbly bath...


----------



## Kzee

Briss said:


> I could not help it and tested again with FRER (I spent a small fortune on these tests), I can see a very faint line much fainter than yesterday but I can see it. Is it bad news cos it got fainter rather than stronger? Please do not judge me harshly I know I should just wait for a phone call with my blood results but suspense is just so hard.




Briss said:


> I guess getting a second line does not mean much. also in my case cramping and spotting turned out to be not so positive signs. the doc said spotting means that my AF is trying to start

So Sorry Briss... I guess, the only thing you can do is look to the future and the next step. You poor thing. Hope you feel better about everything soon :hugs:


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I had cramps and bleeding yep xx


----------



## Chris77

Briss said:


> bad news for me, my beta came back as 8.3, too low to call it positive. They were very direct and told me that unfortunately they see it as negative. I am to repeat the test on Friday and they expect I get a completely negative result. They did not want to give me false hope and said with these low levels this is just not good news. the only positive fact is that there was an attempt at implantation but unfortunately not successful.

So sorry hunni. :hugs:


----------



## Becki09

Really feeling for you all with the BFN's, It's really not fair and i think it's so cruel that you have had to go through seeing a line, getting your hopes up for them to be dashed today briss, i can only imagine how hard that is. 

I hope i can bring good news on Friday, but I just have a gut feeling that this hasn't worked, and i think the only thing keeping AF away is the pessaries, I have the AF Bloat, few AF cramps and feel generally like I do a few day's before AF arrives. Only 2 sleeps till we find out, and im sorry if i sound really negative, just the feeling I have.

Hana, your situation sounds positive and will keep my fingers crossed for you x

Also hang in there Em x

Hope you enjoyed your bubble bath Jack, Keep your chin up, maybe your one of those ladies that takes longer for hcg to rise to show on hpt. Id be inclined to ask for a blood test if AF doesnt arrive in the next week or so, I know clinic say it can take a few weeks for AF to return but if you have a nice GP they might do that for you, least it can give you some re-assurance xx


----------



## Chris77

I'm right there with you Becki. :hugs:


----------



## Briss

thank you ladies, at the moment it just feels hopeless. waiting around for my beta to drop and then AF to come and then 1-2 cycles to get back to normal and then onto my second IVF&#8230; , TTC is not getting any easier, the longer it takes the harder it gets. sorry for doom and gloom I will need to few days to come to terms with this failure


----------



## Minno

Oh ladies, I'm just in from work and reading up on all the sad news from today. I am gutted for all of you. Briss, I cannot believe it, I was so sure you would get a dark line this morning. It's just too cruel.
It's so hard and emotionally raw at the moment, t trust me, you will all get through this and move forward to your next go. I feel better prepared this second time round as I know what can happen and what to expect. Not saying it gets easier but at least you can psych yourself up for it.
Thinking of you all tonight xx


----------



## Pinkie3

I have just caught up on all the treads and i want to cry this is so sad. I am so sorry. It really is a cruel world sometimes. I'll be honest i've found these last few days a struggle but i am allowing myself this week to grieve, i think we are entitled to have sad days before we try pick ourselves back up. I could only phone the nurse today to tell them the result i am waiting for a follow up appointment.

Ladies, i am thinking of you all.

And good luck to everyone still waiting to test please give us some good news 

x


----------



## Milly747

jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> Hi ladies just wanted to comment
> I started spotting at 4dp5dt and bleeding every day brown red and pink til 11 weeks and I'm now sitting here watching my twin daughters sleep xx

Hello. What day did post EC you get your BFP?


----------



## Milly747

Just catching up with everything. Briss so sorry for you. X


----------



## Becki09

Hi Ladies

Hope your all ok today, I woke up super early, at about 5.45am. Hubby had just left for work and i had an urge to test, OTD is tomorrow, but I just had to do it, I was talking myself out of it as i went to get the test.

However, After 5 very heartbreaking years i think i finally got my BFP


It's still really early and i know anything can happen, but to say im overjoyed to get this far is an understatement x
 



Attached Files:







bfp.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Minno

Yay Becki.....at last some good news! Congratulations - that is a v strong line :) you're preggo! Xxx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Oh wow congratulations Bec! So happy for you! 
So the AF cramps & bloat weren't AF after all :0) 
Xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Oh bec amazing... Well done. Congrats girl you deserve it xx


----------



## Becki09

Thanks Ladies, I was so shocked. I had ruled it out, it felt like AF was about to start. 
I just can't believe it. 

Hope we get some more good news for those waiting to test xx


----------



## Hanawanabump

Yey becki!!!!!! Sooo excited for you!!!!!!! Have you told your hubby? Xxxxx


----------



## Becki09

Yep phoned him straight away, he couldn't believe it. Just kept saying "Amazing..." think he was speechless. 

It's not really sank in yet x


----------



## Kzee

Congratulations Becki!!! WAHOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Briss

Becki, congratulations!!! wonderful news!! you so deserve it! was it your first IVF?


----------



## Becki09

Yep it was our first IVF cycle, thanks again ladies x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

I'm out girls, looks like AF is here. Thank you all for your support through this cycle. 
Already planning our 3rd & final cycle 
Em xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Em you have been brillant through this. Your words always helped me when I was down. Im Sure everyone will agree.xx

I'm planning my 2nd :))

3rd time lucky for you xxxx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thank you Jack that's lovely to hear. I wish you all the luck in the world for your next go
I'm taking it much better than I did 1st cycle, I went to pieces last time 

Good luck to everyone whatever you decide to do next. I believe we will all achieve our dream one way or another xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

That's good Em,, we need to be strong and think positive.. It's the only way forward in life..

I've been spring cleaning all morning.. Keeping myself busy helps..

Stay strong hun and keep me updated on your journey.xx


----------



## Briss

mrsmonkey, I am very sorry! Are you going to ask for a review? are you going to do your 3rd IVf at the same clinic? 

Ladies, did you all get your AF while on progesterone? Does not look like my AF is going to start. I am still spotting , temp is up, faint line is still there&#8230; really depressing


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks Briss. I'm going to move clinics as I've tried long & short protocol with St Mary's & ended up with the same number of embryos & same result so I think we need a second opinion. 

1st cycle I stopped taking progesterone ( without the clinic telling me to) & that's when AF started. Xx


----------



## Becki09

I agree, Em you have been fantastic and so supportive. 
Deffo 3rd time Lucky for you! 

Jack, so glad you are being positive about it and planning your next cycle, you will get there. Thinking of you xxx

Briss, Also thinking about you xxx


----------



## JACKDOLL

I stopped the gel yesterday and af started today...

Bec I'm delighted for you.. 5 years and 3 stone lighter.. You have worked so hard for this moment..enjoy every minute of your BFP...xx


----------



## Briss

thanks ladies, I think I will do my last progesterone tonight and stop tomorrow after I get my second beta. Will ask at the clinic tomorrow. I do not have any more blood thinning injections for today but I guess it does not matter anymore


----------



## Becki09

Thanks Jack, I feel really guilty. I know that sounds silly, but you girls have been brill and I feel bad that iv got good news and you girls have had a tough time. 
It's been a tough 5 years, and i never thought we'd get this far. Its super early and anything can happen, but i suppose i got to be positive 

Thanks tho it means such a lot xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Oh bec do not feel guilty. We are all so happy for you... Your just the lucky one it worked 1st time.... Enjoy it mrs xx


----------



## Briss

Becki, dear please please please do not feel any guilt, we want you to be happy and enjoy your pregnancy!!! I am very happy for you and wishing you H&H 9 months.


----------



## Milly747

Congratulations Bec!!!!!!

Thanks everyone else for your support. I'm now planning cycle 2......


----------



## Briss

I cant start planning anything yet, waiting for my second beta tomorrow, no idea what's in stock for me. I feel like I cant even get a closure


----------



## Pinkie3

Bec, this is fantastic huge congratulations to you and the hubby. Please dont feel guilty, of course we would all love to be celebrating with you but we know better than anyone how much you want and deserve this. Your enjoy your moment and have a happy, healthy 9 months. 

Em, im so sorry hun. We are planning our next round too, we have a follow up appointment in 4 weeks and in the meantime will keep trying. Another lovely cycle lady recommended a castor oil pack if anyone is interested in looking into natural remedies, obviously i dont know how good they are but willing to try anything.

Our time will come ladies x


----------



## Becki09

Thanks for your kind words ladies, that means such a lot. 

Keeping my fingers tightly crossed that your next cycle's bring you your BFP's. Keep up the PMA!! xxx


----------



## Chris77

Not sure what to think ladies. I had another faint positive today (just as faint as yesterday's) but I'm spotting red now. :( The ovidrel shot was 14 days ago. I didn't have any spotting at all when I was pregnant with my son. I did hear somewhere that when you're pregnant with twins (we transferred 2) that your more likely to spot. But it's not making me feel any better. 

I am 7dp5dt


----------



## Chris77

Congrats Becki! H & H 9 months to you!!


----------



## Chris77

Actually I just checked the test I just did. It is DEFINITELY darker than yesterday's! So definitely not the Ovidrel. So I feel a little hope now....levels must be rising. Just have to wait and see.

I still say the spotting is from the Estradiol....that's what I'm telling myself.


----------



## Briss

Chris, wonderful news!! I hope the line will get darker! when is your blood test?


----------



## Chris77

Briss, beta is Monday.

I emailed my FS again. He must think I'm a psycho nut and probably gets sick to the stomach whenever he sees my emails. :rofl: But hey, spending $13,000 makes me a little neurotic. :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

FS said today's test sounds promising and to come in any day to confirm. So I'm waiting for my MIL to get here to watch PJ and then I'm off. PJ is sick and don't want to take him outside.


----------



## Briss

Just got a confirmation my beta dropped to 1.7, anything below 5 is officially negative so I got my closure and can stop progesterone now


----------



## Chris77

I am so sorry Briss! :hugs:


----------



## Becki09

So sorry Briss, thinking of you xx

Good luck for your beta Chris, sounds very promising, exciting stuff xxx


----------



## Milly747

Sorry Briss. I know how you are feeling. I know it's really hard but Try and keep positive....


----------



## Briss

Thank you ladies, am going to stay at my mum's for a few days to cry it over


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Sorry to hear that Briss 
Xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Sorry Briss... Xxxxxxx


----------



## Hanawanabump

Sorry briss!!:hugs:

Took my test this morning :bfn: I was prepared for it, guess its on to the next. Didn't phone hospital thought id leave it till Monday, hope it's not a problem. Didn't feel like saying it out loud I guess. All they're going to say is stop taking pessaries, think I have to have 3 AF till next cycle, had letter to say none frozen, so probably looking at new year before I start again.

Congrats to you lovely ladies who got your :bfp: so happy for you!!!! 

Also a big big thank you to you all for being so supportive, hope we all stay in touch with each other's journeys!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Briss

Hanawanabump, I am very sorry about your bfn, how heartbreaking for you! why do you need to wait for 3 cycles before starting again?

I stopped progesterone yesterday, no sign of AF still just spotting :( I want to move on and do my CD3 bloods to see what's going on with my cycle. maybe I'll do a scan to check for cysts. Ideally I want to be able to do the second round in a cycle but need to make sure hormones are back to normal. I started back on EPO from yesterday was hoping it would prompt AF to come quicker. 

ladies, thank you very much for your constant support! you've been amazing! only my DH and my mum know about our IVF so it was so hard that i cant share it with anyone, I have no idea how i would be able to go through this tough cycle without your support! 

how do you plan your next cycle? Has anyone had their review yet?


----------



## Becki09

So Sorry Hana :( Thinking of you xx


----------



## Milly747

Briss said:


> Hanawanabump, I am very sorry about your bfn, how heartbreaking for you! why do you need to wait for 3 cycles before starting again?
> 
> I stopped progesterone yesterday, no sign of AF still just spotting :( I want to move on and do my CD3 bloods to see what's going on with my cycle. maybe I'll do a scan to check for cysts. Ideally I want to be able to do the second round in a cycle but need to make sure hormones are back to normal. I started back on EPO from yesterday was hoping it would prompt AF to come quicker.
> 
> ladies, thank you very much for your constant support! you've been amazing! only my DH and my mum know about our IVF so it was so hard that i cant share it with anyone, I have no idea how i would be able to go through this tough cycle without your support!
> 
> how do you plan your next cycle? Has anyone had their review yet?


Hi. 

I've been told that we need to leave it for one natural cycle to get body back to normal and then we can try IVF number 2!


----------



## Briss

Milly, thank you. that sounds reasonable. 

I am having doubts whether i really need to do bloods now cos it seems obvious that they wont be in order anyway after all the meds. seems like a waste of money


----------



## Dodima1999

Becki09 said:


> Afternoon Ladies
> 
> Just been for my Reiki session, it was much needed and she said i snoozed for about 10 minutes...oops!.
> 
> I too, hope we have some good news on this thread.
> I decided to go for super drug's own, as I did research and lots of people recommended them as they picked up early or something.
> 
> Im so bloated :( anyone else? x

Hi Becki09 just reading through posts and saw you did Reiki. Do you think it helped. I've had 2 sessions which I loved. Found them super relaxing but haven't heard many people using it for IVF so am interested to know. By the way many congrats on your pregnancy.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi girls
I'm getting ready to start my 3rd cycle & just wondered how you all are? 
We were all so supportive last year just wanted to see where you ladies are up to 
Xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey mrs monkey, I have my planned egg collection next Monday... When are you starting.? 
Roll on Saturday and ill be drug free xxxx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hey Jack! Good to hear from you :0) 
Oooo so your quite far into your cycle then, what protocol are you on this time? 
I have moved to a private clinic now & I had an endometrial scratch today. I start whenever AF comes which could be next few days or next few weeks thanks to my annoying irregular cycles boohoo. 
Hope your ok 
Xx


----------



## Briss

Hi ladies, nice to hear from you

mrsmonkey, I am also gearing up for my 3rd IVF. I had my second cycle later last year but it was a complete disaster: two eggs, none fertilised. I was devastated. My DH said that was enough and it was his turn to take meds, he went to a urologist and has been on hormonal medication to improve his count. we do not know if it has had any effect on his count yet but his testosterone has increased. we are seeing a different clinic this week and I am hoping we can get NHS funding for this cycle but it may take a few months before we get there.


----------



## Chris77

mrs monkey and Briss, good luck to you ladies! :dust:


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi Briss
Oh I'm really sorry to hear your 2nd cycle was unsuccessful. But that's good your DH testosterone is up that sounds like a good sign. 
I hope that this/the next cycle is the lucky one for us all
Xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Girls I'm on the same schedule as last. Nothing really changed apart from higher dosage of gonal F injections and also not on the sprays as long, I went for a scan today and things are coming on slowly. Scan on Friday will determine if I'm for egg collection Monday or Wednesday. 
Think this is my last round girls, just fed up and want to move on with my life! Everything has been on hold for 3 years and I'm coming to terms with being childless... But let's hope this cycle us the lucky one for us xxx

Briss good to hear from you, hope all goes well this time

Mrs Monkey good luck in your cycle...xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Jack! 
I really hope this is the one for you, you really deserve a BFP. 
If this cycle is unsuccessful we have said we will have one last cycle. But who knows, I might change my mind & decide I can't go through it all again. Hopefully I won't have to make that decision 
Xx


----------



## Pinkie3

Hi ladies nice to hear from you. 

Good luck on your next cycles, Jack any news on the collection?

We are planning another one at the end of year, we have just moved house its been a great distraction. I want to spend some time doing it up, have a much needed holiday and then get myself in the right frame of mind for another IVF. Although I haven't been on here for a while and catching up on the posts is making me want to get going now lol.

Hope you are all doing ok and really praying this is your year for some positive news :flower:


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey girls, I had EC last Tuesday and had 12 Eggs, 4 fertilised and the others fertilised abnormal. So on day 3 I had 4 strong excellent embryos and the decision was made to have a 5day transfer. I had 1 blastocyst transferred yesterday and I'm now PUPO. Yeehaa... Today the embryologist phoned and informed me I have 2 frosties and the other 1 didn't make it... 

So today Im 1dp5dt..... Hope this goes in quick ;)


----------



## Briss

*JACKDOLL*, congratulations on being PUPO!!! excellent result and 2 frosties are just great! fingers crossed!

*afm*, I have done all my egg reserve testing and now waiting for the clinic to make a decision whether to offer us IVF. my FSH was a bit high at 13 but I know it could be much higher so I am hoping they will take me on still.


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hey pinkie! That sounds like a great plan. By the end if the year you will be all refreshed & ready to tackle your next cycle :0) 

Jack congratulations hun! Your embies sound great! I have my fingers crossed for you hun

Briss when will you find out? I hope they accept you 

AFM had my 1st scan today, EC will be Saturday or Monday. They will decide after my next scan on Thursday. This cycle seems to be going soooo fast! 

Xx


----------



## Becki09

Hey Ladies,

Im glad you opened this thread again, iv been trying to pop in to see how all you lovely ladies were getting on and hoping that your BFP's are just around the corner.

Pinkie - congrats with the house move, enjoy doing it up and the holiday sounds exciting, it will be good to get away before your IVF starts.

Jack - Fab news, and congrats on becoming Pupo, and having blasts to freeze too, will be keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you and hoping this is your time. Been thinking about you and im glad that things are going well with this cycle.


Briss - Hope the clinic accepts you and you can get started on your next cycle. You deserve this!! 

Mrs Monkey - I really hope you dont have to even think about that decision either, im hoping your cycle goes smoothly and your BFP is around the corner. Good luck for your egg collection, hope they retrieve lots of eggs :)

AFM - Im currently counting down the sleeps till my due date. 34 sleeps!! 
I have had a pretty smooth pregnancy and have been lucky enough to get extra scans because of the IVF. 
We are having a little Girl who we have already named 'Evie', she's a very long lady and is measuring 2 weeks ahead because of her long legs. Everything else is measuring spot on. Unfortunately this has no inclination on when she chooses to arrive but im hoping she's not going to arrive fashionably late, on time or a few days earlier would be lovely. 
My final growth scan is next Friday, she's currently head down and nearly engaged. 
Starting to get nervous that after 5 long years im going to become a Mummy! 


I'm really rooting for all you lovely ladies and hope that we have lots of BFP's very soon, I know how hard the TTC and assisted conception is but it will be soo worth it, and Im now starting to feel like the 5 long years it took us to get this far, doesnt seem as long now that i know shes on her way. 
Keep your chins up ladies, I know I was extremely lucky for IVF to work first time, but iv been keeping in touch with other ladies going through it, and i know sometimes it can take several attempts, but IVF does work and I really hope it works for you all soon, I know how much you all want this.

xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi becki 
Nice to hear from you! You give me hope that all this will be worth it one day 
I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well & I'm looking forward to your birth announcement :0)

As for me...I'm all done! Did my trigger shot last night at 9PM & collection will be tomorrow morning at 9AM! 
I'm a bit worried that I responded too quickly as I was only on stimms for 8 days, collection will be day 10. What if the eggs aren't mature enough?! 
There's nothing I can do now just gonna have to wait & see what tomorrow brings I suppose 

Xx


----------



## Briss

*mrsmonkey*, best of luck with EC!! how many and what size of follicles did you have before the trigger? I do not think it matter if you only stimmed for 8 days, it might even be better to have less meds in your system but all depends on your follicles 

*Becki*, nice to hear from you. Hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well. keep us posted 

*afm*, I was told to do some further tests next cycle so more waiting for me


----------



## JACKDOLL

Ahh becki good to hear from you. Can't believe your almost ready to give birth to your wee miracle. All the best and congrats again. Xxxx

I'm 5dp5dt today.... This is killing me x


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hi Briss
I had 20 follicles, I'm not sure of the size but I know I had more than 5 of the right size & that was only in my left ovary. I didn't ask because I'm trying not to compare it to the last cycle (I still have a photo of the tracking chart from my last cycle) 

It was the sonographer who worried me cos she assumed I was on day 10/11 & was shocked when I said day 8. She said if people respond too fast the eggs might not be mature. Could of just been I throwaway comment for her but it's really scared me :0( 

Xx


----------



## Briss

*mrsmonkey*, 20 follicles is fantastic! I am sure there will be plenty of good quality mature eggs in there! It's hard to say re length of stims but I supposed you just have to trust they know what they are doing and hope the eggs will mature as they should. after all in a natural cycle many ladies ovulate early and still produce mature eggs. keeping my fingers crossed for your perfect eggies


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks Briss. I suppose I do have to trust that they know what they are doing better than I do! 
Will let you know how I get on tomorrow 

Xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey girls. I'm 5dp5dt and got a BFP on my first urine this morning, just couldn't stop myself, then 4 hours later I poas again and got another BFP.... Oh my cant believe it but trying not to get to excited, is the trigger diffently out of my system. I took trigger Sunday 11th may....


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Eeeek Jack!!! 
I really don't know about the trigger shot thing have you googled it?
I hope & pray it's your BFP!
Xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Girls I've read loads on google and it says trigger should be out 7-10 days. It will be 12 days 10:30 tonight to be exact!


----------



## Briss

JACKDOLL, how exciting!! fingers crossed! trigger should be out of your system by now. I had one shot and it was out by day 6


----------



## JACKDOLL

Girls I'm just so nervous/excited/scared. Every emotion under the sun! Wish I had of tested out trigger! I don't even know what I had briss!


----------



## nicijones

Hi ladies, 
Don't want to just read and run. Jackdoll if u test again and Line shows progression then it's defo your bfp!!!! Trigger shud be well out of ur system by now tho! Huge congrats and h+h 9 months! 
Baby dust to all!!!!!
Xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks everyone,
BFP's getting darker each day. My test day is Wednesday. I'm now 8dp5dt. Can't believe I got a good line on 5dp5dt. I just got the urge to test and done it! 
Felt completely different this time round so I needed to test xxxx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Ahhh big massive congratulations Jack!!! 
So pleased for you 
Xxxx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Thanks monkey. Have you had EC yet? Sorry I haven't read over posts? Xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Yeah had collection on Saturday, got 9 eggs & 7 fertilised. Last cycle we got 10 & only 3 fertilized so we did much better. 
I find out tomorrow morning if I have a 3DT tomorrow or 5DT on Thursday. The new clinic say you need 4 good quality to go to day 5 & we have 3 at the moment. So they're hoping a couple that are too fast slow down overnight 

Xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Oh monkey how exciting. Do let me know how you wee embies are doing. I hope this is 3rd time lucky for you.. I had 12 eggs. Only 4 fertilised and all 4 made it to day 3. And 3 made it to day 5. So I have 2 snow babies in the freezer...and one strong embie back in xxx

Hope all goes well


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Oh did you? 
I really hope one of the fast ones has slowed down so we can go to day 5 & hopefully get some frosties
Only a couple of hours till we know :0)
Xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Monkey what's meant to be will be. A lot of people get BFP's on 3dt so try not to be disappointed if its a 3day.. :)

I keep testing. Don't know when to stop xx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Good news we have 4 good ones so we can go to a day 5! 
2 have already started compacting so they are really pleased with them :0) 

Ahhh bless you I think I would test every day too, I'd never get bored of seeing 2 lines 

Xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Wow monkey that is amazing news. Well done.. Fantastic...

I know I have 2 1st response left then that's me. Well maybe lol


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Hmmm I think you will be buying some more test! 
Xx


----------



## Briss

*mrsmonkey*, really good news on your embies! 

*JACKDOLL*, I remember buying every brand I could find in local pharmacy and testing them all :)


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Thanks Briss
This is the best we have ever done embryo wise so I'm feeling positive about this cycle so far :0)
Xx


----------



## Becki09

Huge Congratulations Jack on your BFP!!!! I had a feeling this was your time! 
I remember being the same, when i tested a day early at 6am, I just woke up with the urge to test. Sending lots of sticky vibes and hope you have a H&H 9 Months :)

Fab news on your collection Mrs M, you did really well and good luck with your upcoming transfer, wont be long and you will be PUPO :)

XX


----------



## JACKDOLL

Well girls.. My official test day even though I've been testing 7 days now. BIG FAT POSITIVE.... Yeeepeeee

Good news on your embies Mrs M..xx 

Thanks for all the support girls xxx


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Eeeek congratulations Jack! Must feel so good to confirm it on your official test day! 
Have they booked you a scan? 

AFM the transfer went well. They transferred 1 expanding blasto. We have at least 3 frosties, possibly 5 as they are going to check on the other 2 tomorrow 

Xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Whoowhoo MrsM congrats your PUPO... I hope this 2ww flys in for you. X 

My scan will be in 3 weeks time. I'm 4 weeks 2days pregnant today so ill be 7 weeks at my scan and will hear the baby's heart beat xx


----------



## Becki09

Fab news on being PUPO Mrs M.... Our ET resulted in one expanding Blasto being transferred, keeping my fingers crossed the embie digs in deep :)

Not long to go Jack and you'l get to see your little bean at your first scan. I remember the first scan and she looked like a little prawn :) Aww, im so made up for you!!

Hope all you other lovely ladies are getting on okay. 

AFM - Off for our final growth scan this morning, I had to go up to the hospital yesterday after a routine midwife appointment, i had a trace of protein in my urine and my blood pressure was slightly raised, along with some swelling they wanted to rule our pre-eclampsia, luckily my bloods came back clear, they put me on the monitor for an hour, and it picked up some irregular contractions, which is apparently normal and will come more frequently the closer to her arrival. Good that they are keeping an eye on me tho!

xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey becki can't believe you are all most full term and your beautiful special baby girl will be here soon..xx

Can you remember your early pregnancy symptoms?? Did you have cramps?


----------



## Becki09

I know, it''s crazy how quick times gone and i just want to meet her now haha

Yeah i did have cramps and they felt just like period cramps and i remember every time i went to the loo i was worrying AF had arrived, but its really common to have cramps in early pregnancy. I think my other early symptoms were hot flushes, and the nausea kicked in pretty quickly. I remember it being in full swing around the time of our first scan at 7 weeks, but luckily i was rarely sick, just nausea which isn't pleasant but at the same time i'd never felt so happy to feel nauseous. I think the other main thing was feeling tired. 

How you feeling at the moment? xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey becki, how are you and bump? Not long now. I'm sure you can't wait to have your wee baby in your arms and give loads cuddles too..
I'm feeling really normal. I'm 6 weeks, I have my scan on the 25th, praying all goes ok... So nerve recking. 

How's all the other girls?


----------



## Kzee

Hi ladies, I was on this thread last year when, unfortunately my first cycle failed :( But i'm currently 2dp5dt, this time with a better quality embryo, so got everything crossed!! Feel so nervous though! This cycle has been much much better than the first, but last time i came on my period a week before OTD and i'm petrified it's gonna happen again! Especially because since transfer i've had all the gurgling and bubbling sensations that I usually get before AF, but it HAS to be too early for that, surely, even for me!? Don't feel anything else, other than constant butterflies, I NEED TO RELAX. 

Do any of your ladies who got their BFP have any advice on how to relax? Also, any symptoms or feelings you might have experienced at this stage? Or any info on embryo grading and success? I cannot believe we managed to produce a 4AA (UK), I think last time our grade was so bad, they didn't even tell us the exact grade, but I know that this doesn't necessarily mean anything but I can't help reading into it.

Anyway, hope you're all well and congrats on the BFPs xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey kzee, congrats PUPO... When I was 3dp5dt I just knew something was going on differently from my 1st failed cycle, I had butterfly feelings in my tummy and pains, mild cramps & shooting pains up & down my vagina wall. My embryo was average grade as was my first embryo, by 4dp5dt I was itching to test but waited until 5dp5dt and I got a clear positive in first response, I just knew from 3dp that this cycle was completely different & that I was pregnant, just try & keep yourself busy and hopefully the days will pass quickly for you, I am 6 weeks 2days pregnant.. ;)


----------



## Kzee

JACKDOLL! Hi, thanks so much for your reply and massive congratulations! I'm so happy for you!

Glad i'm not the only one with the butterflies! It's so weird, I think it's an excited feeling but i'm not sure, I guess mixed with nerves. There are A LOT of nerves! But it does feel different from the last cycle which I can only assume is good :shrug:

At first, the cycle seemed to be heading in exactly the same direction as the first, which I was ok with, as it didn't seem to be going worse! The amount of drug dose, follicles, eggs, fertilization etc all seemed pretty much the same, until they called with our 3 day result and told us 5 embryos were top quality! Not what I was expecting at all as at the 3 day point last time, they seemed to say they were ok and two were doing the best, but no mention of good! The on day 5 for the transfer the Doctor told us we have 2 excellent blasts - I couldn't and still can't believe that we produced them and felt so happy and grateful :thumbup: Now I do feel a bit confident but I so don't want to get my hopes up. Then i'll have scare, like AF feelings, this soon or some brown spotting in the crinone gel and that just brings me straight back down to earth again. Just praying this is it! I'm hoping that the gurgling sensation, that i got and usually get the night before I start to bleed isn't AF trying to break through the progesterone, and hopefully it's the embryo nestling in and just feels the same as the uterus shedding it's lining [-o&lt; I do feel the odd bit of what feels like stomach ache, but then so many times i've not been PG i've felt these things or thought I had and it's probably just I need to go to the toilet, ha! So just praying this time it's different and it works!

Thanks so much :thumbup: xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

The 2ww is so hard. I can't believe I tested that early, I waited until test day the 1st time, so glad I did though because I did settle myself. I tested every morning and you can see the line getting darker each day so I just knew it was going to be ok... I really hope you get your BFP. Seeing the look on your hubby's face is just priceless..best feeling in the world.. I have my 8week scan in 2weeks, don't get me wrong I am still very nervous etc but I just keep praying. 
Those butterfly feelings was my wee embie implanting..xxx


----------



## Kzee

Oh bless you, you're bound to still be nervous but look how far you've come, so exciting!!! 

I think telling my husband would literally be the greatest moment of my life. He's so on edge and every time I come in the room after the toilet he looks at me so worried like i'm going to tell him some horrible news (like last time) and he's had 3 really stressful years training to be a nurse and he just wants this soooooooo much too! 

I'm not sure what I'll do about testing. Last time we only got to 7dp5dt and AF reared it's ugly head which was so unexpected and devastating so I think the first hurdle is making it that far, then I might consider doing a test. I just hope and pray we get that far and beyond!!

When you say butterflies, do you mean like the kind you get when you're nervous or excited in your tummy or do you mean more like fluttering movement in your uterus? I'm now bordering on obsessive symptom spotting, oh dear! x


----------



## Becki09

Hey Jack

Were doing good thanks, had to stay in hospital for a few days this week as they found a small blood clot at the top of my leg which was causing swelling and discomfort, after being on blood thinning injections since Monday its now completely dispersed and im all healthy again! Apparently pregnancy can do this, with the extra weight etc.
Eeeek not long to go till your 8 week scan, that's also my due date :D Will be thinking of you, but dont worry it'l all be ok. It's such an exciting time and your going to love seeing your little baby for the first time. They are so small at that point, but i framed that first scan as soon as i got home, and it's nice to have a really early one that not many other people would usually get.
Glad your feeling normal and the sickness as not yet kicked in, you might be really lucky and not get any!!

I started to lose bits of the mucus plug over the last few days, after doing some research still no inclination on when she's coming, but with the regular awchy braxton hicks iv been getting, im hoping shes going to be making her way out over the next week or two, and im hoping she's not going to arrive fashionably late haha


Kzee - 
Congrats on being PUPO hun!
I also had the butterfly feelings so its a good sign, but yeah its best to try and stay relaxed, its much easier said than done but i tried to put it out of my head and carry on with day to day activities, i only tested a day early and I woke up at 6 in the morning with the urge to test.
I really hope you get your bfp, will keep my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Kzee

Oh thank you so much Becki09! I'm feeling less 'butterly-y' today and bit more relaxed/deflated. More pink, brown in the crinone gel this morning (sorry TMI) and this is exactly what happened last time. So many things have been different this cycle compared to the last, but this, this is the same. And it failed, so not feeling great :(


----------



## JACKDOLL

Hey Klee, yes like a fluttering movement, hard to describe the feeling. Are you on one gel per night? Some people do spot/bleed so don't worry. I never spotted and was on that gel one per night.. Still worry when I go to the toilet, :(

Becki can't believe you are almost full term, you are so lucky mrs, have you all sorted? Name and all picked for the precious wee princess? Glad your out of hospital and hope you have a smooth labour if that's even possible xxxx


----------



## Kzee

Hi ladies! No more blood :) for now, at least! But I tested, bfn. Cried but then realised it's too soon. This sounds crazy, but I've got some ache ing down below but can't figure out if it's my uterus or bowels???!! Anyone had that? I had a curry last night so feel pretty gassy and gurgling again but I can't tell if the slight dull ache is just a bit of tummy ache, or cramps in my uterus! For gods sake!


----------



## JACKDOLL

Kzee, I had cramps from 6dp5dt for a full 7days. It was that painful I cried myself to sleep some nights. I think these cramps were my uterus moving etc for the implanted embryo.. How many days are you today? At least you know the trigger is out of your system.. First response is the best I think and I tested every morning from 5dp5dt with first response and clearly see line getting darker.. Cost me a fortune but I wanted to stick with same brand. I also felt like I needed to Jo to the toilet & couldn't, so I drank loads of pure orange & it helped xxxx


----------



## Kzee

Thank you JACKDOLL! My transfer was Tuesday so I'm 4dp5dt. There's nothing I can do I guess, I'm just dreading the inevitable hurt if it's not worked again. Hopefully I'm still PUPO and will stay this way until it becomes a pregnancy and I'll just test nearer my OTD which is next Sunday, June 22. Fingers crossed! I just feel like it should have worked with such a good embie, but of course it's not that simple. Thanks for your lovely responses, really helps! Xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

No problem kzee that's what everyone is here for, I know what your saying about the embie, you just feel like it should work but I've seen some girls have top grades and it doesn't work and some with low grades & it does work. Our bodies are all so different you would love to go inside and ask what the heck is going on in there..catch yourselves on.... Try not to test for another few days, ps that blood could have been implantation now that's its stopped.xx


----------



## Becki09

Hi Ladies

Id just like to introduce my little lady.... Evie Louise.
She arrived 11 days early on 14th June at 2.30am, weighing 6lb 10z. 
I went into see my consultant on the 13th and was told due to high bp and protein in urine and swelling they would induce me the same day. When in hospital and they examined me i was already in slow labour (2cm) so they broke my waters and put me on the hormone drip to speed things up. Evie was born 5 hours later, Gas and air was my best friend from 7cm :)

Also wanted to say enjoy your scan tomorrow Jack, please let us know how you get on, its such an exciting time seeing your little baby for the first time

xx
 



Attached Files:







10441271_10154237444855366_3970015166726682832_n.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mrsmonkey10

Awww Becki she's gorgeous!!! 
You must be over the moon well done you :0) 

Xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Evie Louise is a wee doll, just beautiful becki, congratulations to you & hubby.. 
Excited & nervous for my scan in the morning, just praying we have a heartbeat xxx ill keep yas updated


----------



## Becki09

Thanks Ladies :) We too think she's beautiful but were greatly biased hehe!

How did it go Jack? xx


----------



## JACKDOLL

Becki, scan went really well, saw the wee heartbeat beating away really fast. Can't believe it. So excited...
How you getting on with your Evie? I bet you can't stop staring at her all day long xx lol


----------



## Becki09

Fantastic news, glad it went really well! It's amazing seeing that little heartbeat flickering away on that screen. Im over the moon for you and your family.
How you feeling in yourself? any sickness yet?

Were getting on great thanks, i underestimated just how tired i would be in these beginning weeks, it's an indescribable type of tiredness, but its worth it and you just kind of get on with it. She's a delight though and is a chilled out baby, so laid back, just like her dad lol.
We have our first health visitor visit tomorrow morning, so they will weigh her. She lost 3oz in her first week which is normal, they expect up to 10%, so luckily she only lost a bit. Im hoping tomorrow's weigh in shows a gain though. They say they can lose weight in their first two weeks, but with the way she's been guzzling im hoping she's put some back on. 

Your right, i cant stop staring! I really should sleep when she sleeps, but im either cleaning and sorting her bottles out etc, or sat staring at her lol 

xx


----------

